# Team Stats and Members



## CyberDruid

Glad OCN finally accepts WCG BOINC. Kind of sorry I missed the grand opening 2 weeks ago. I had to join team XS a few years back when I switched from Folding to Crunching. Good luck and keep Crunching.


----------



## chemicalfan

Oh hai guys








Just joined the team, got just under 241k, so that puts me 28th - not too shabby


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chemicalfan* 
Oh hai guys








Just joined the team, got just under 241k, so that puts me 28th - not too shabby









Did you join the overclock team? Or are you just getting points that fast that it hasn't even updated with you on it yet?







Nice to see more people joining.


----------



## Erick Silver

I may be switching to BOINC after this foldathon. My PPD is crap with Folding. My poor C2D and Athlon 64 X2 just don't crank out the numbers. Gonna do some research.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
I may be switching to BOINC after this foldathon. My PPD is crap with Folding. My poor C2D and Athlon 64 X2 just don't crank out the numbers. Gonna do some research.


Welcome to the BOINC community. Great to hear that you are not giving up on Distributed Computing.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Yes, your hardware would probably be "better" at BOINC. [email protected] is more suited for at least Quadcore and NVIDIA cards.
Welcome to the OCN BOINC distributed computing team

On a side note, why are my stats from the different projects I do getting split up. I'm on that list of names a few times. One for collatz, one for docking, and one for rosetta/superlink


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 

On a side note, why are my stats from the different projects I do getting split up. I'm on that list of names a few times. One for collatz, one for docking, and one for rosetta/superlink

I don't know why that is. i have had a similar issue as well in the past with this.


----------



## wind-OF-s0rrOw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erick Silver* 
I may be switching to BOINC after this foldathon. My PPD is crap with Folding. My poor C2D and Athlon 64 X2 just don't crank out the numbers. Gonna do some research.

I know your pain







. I have the same CPU but I make up for it with a ati 5750


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
On a side note, why are my stats from the different projects I do getting split up. I'm on that list of names a few times. One for collatz, one for docking, and one for rosetta/superlink

bump... anyone know how I can get all my stats under 1 username instead of having 6 k4m1k4z3 on the team stats?


----------



## jazznaz

Do you mean something like this:










If so;










Your combined stats are available at:

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_us...=bo&id=2354686

EDIT: Sorry I think I see what you mean now. Have you edited your usernames recently? When I changed mine to all read the same it took the servers a few days to notice and to get into sync. Otherwise, I'm afraid I don't know. :\\


----------



## wind-OF-s0rrOw

YAY! Pass 1,000,00 last night!!! *hands everyone a beer* I really need to get that on a post bit


----------



## gamer11200

Congrats on 1 million


----------



## vaio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Glad OCN finally accepts WCG BOINC. Kind of sorry I missed the grand opening 2 weeks ago. I had to join team XS a few years back when I switched from Folding to Crunching. Good luck and keep Crunching.


You still at XtremeSlackers CD?
Don't give Dave your phone number whatever you do


----------



## musketeer 2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


bump... anyone know how I can get all my stats under 1 username instead of having 6 k4m1k4z3 on the team stats?


do you have all your accounts under the same email address? your id number is based off of your email address so different email address mean different id's and that splits your stats. that is the only reason that I know of


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I did have them all under the same address, same password, etc.

I did manage to pull them all together by adding the projects to an account manager.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *musketeer 2*


do you have all your accounts under the same email address? your id number is based off of your email address so different email address mean different id's and that splits your stats. that is the only reason that I know of


Actually I do have two different e-mail addresses and two different account names with several projects attached to them. Yet it still shows the same username on the BOINC ranking twice instead of two different ones. Got any idea how to fix that there will be two different usernames on the BOINC ranking?


----------



## vaio

Team membership up 11 this week.

131 now


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Actually I do have two different e-mail addresses and two different account names with several projects attached to them. Yet it still shows the same username on the BOINC ranking twice instead of two different ones. Got any idea how to fix that there will be two different usernames on the BOINC ranking?

Wooohooo. I got it fixed.









If I just knew this earlier that you could change your nickname in the account panel of the project.


----------



## vaio

Welcome to the DNETC team nicko42004200


----------



## vaio

Aqua:

Welcome aboard to Luke and xXRob771Xx


----------



## k4m1k4z3

OK... seriously, ***?
My collatz stats split off from my other project stats


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


OK... seriously, ***?
My collatz stats split off from my other project stats


So did your rosetta points...

Mine are like that too; POEM and Malaria are on two different accounts.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

But they were all on the same account a few days ago.

Check this page, look at the 3rd bar graph, and see where the points suddenly dropped off.
http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_us...=bo&id=2354686


----------



## gamer11200

Never had an issue that the points just got removed. I've had issues where the credit would go into a seperate account under the same name due to Cross project ID.


----------



## vaio

Congrats to Gill upon making the top 300 overall


----------



## steadly2004

I"m going to have 1,000,000 tomorrow! woohoo


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vaio*


Congrats to Gill upon making the top 300 overall










We should all just log in under his account and He'd be the biggest user ever, lol.


----------



## vaio

Would probably take more than that actually


----------



## DarkRyder

we're doing better, we just need to keep it up now.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


we're doing better, we just need to keep it up now.


I've not been home in like 4 days, my RAC went up to 50K/day with me not playing games, ect.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## OC^_gamer!

Just installed BOINC for the first time about a week ago and have been running [email protected] Might as well put my PC to good use since I only browse the internets nowadays (no time for gaming anymore). We need more active members! The milkyway team is so awesome but Einstein just sucks.







We just discovered a pulsar the other day too, so we are actually getting some pretty cool results. LETS DO EEEEEEEET!!


----------



## DarkRyder

i run [email protected] as well. Hoping they find where my parents beamed down from...


----------



## blox

Ye, there is still a chance we are starchild cuckoos







.. fingers crossed


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## ibew112

I have tried a few times to get my crunching on ocn and I am not sure it working thanks for the help


----------



## Nautilus

I'll switch to Seti when i go green. Right now only thing i want to spend time on is Milkyway. I'm the sci-fi guy.


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## 4Brand

Who are bann and Phobos223?








Those guys are scaring me, especially when I see how fast they are catching up to me.


----------



## Bann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Who are bann and Phobos223?








Those guys are scaring me, especially when I see how fast they are catching up to me.


Hey, dont worry... I just fried my 5870(215ÂºC), now I only can crunch with the CPU.


----------



## steadly2004

So, I'm still doing the same amount of work, and for the last 3 days, my RAC has started to drop, barely earning any credit. Every single project I run is dropping. Is this just me?


----------



## DarkRyder

how did you kill your video card ?


----------



## Bann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
how did you kill your video card ?

Overclocking it to 1000/1255...really dunno how, it runs ok at 950/1255 at 61ÂºC(Full-WC), but for some reason vrms temps raised over 200ÂºC and now the 5870 works but just below 600/900 clock.

Now when trying to crunch gpu temps raise very fast, gpu core to 80ÂºC and vrm aprx 125-155ÂºC(even higher) in a few seconds...crazy


----------



## DarkRyder

dang man. im sorry


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bann*


Overclocking it to 1000/1255...really dunno how, it runs ok at 950/1255 at 61ÂºC(Full-WC), but for some reason vrms temps raised over 200ÂºC and now the 5870 works but just below 600/900 clock.

Now when trying to crunch gpu temps raise very fast, gpu core to 80ÂºC and vrm aprx 125-155ÂºC(even higher) in a few seconds...crazy


Maybe try to rma i know i killed my first asus 5870 messing with clocks and voltages to i thk sometimes the software screws up and maybe sends to much.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. and my 5850 is now severely throttled. but i am going to continue to push it.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bann*


Hey, dont worry... I just fried my 5870(215ÂºC), now I only can crunch with the CPU.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you can get it RMAed.


----------



## DarkRyder

or he can give it to me and ill rma it


----------



## Nautilus

Don't increase voltage when crunching. You don't even need to overclock your card. 50-100Mhz of core overclock won't change much of a thing. It'll make you finish a task maybe 2-3 secs faster that's all. but your card will burn like hell!!!

I have one of the best air cooling setups can be ever made for 5870. Thermalright t-rad2 GTX with 2x 92mm high speed panaflo fans on them and thermalright vrm-r4 cooler with again 80mm panaflo high speed fan on it (all spinning @ full speed) and ocz freeze TIM applied but still when i increase v-core to 1.2500 and oc my card to 1000/1300 it skyrockets to 80C in couple of seconds. just down the voltage and core clock, it stays behind 65C barrier. so i suggest 5870/50 users not to overclock their cards when crunching. unless you're on water, or you have the new king Prolimatech MK-3


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4Brand*


Who are bann and Phobos223?








Those guys are scaring me, especially when I see how fast they are catching up to me.


Sorry 4Brand for catching you. But it'll happen tonite unless you crunch like a mad.


----------



## DarkRyder

quick 4brand gimme your logins and ill crunch some boxes for you







lol


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


quick 4brand gimme your logins and ill crunch some boxes for you







lol


Bring it on! I can take two of you guys with one hand.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. there is only thing you do with one hand, and i want you to keep that one away from me! lol


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


I have one of the best air cooling setups can be ever made for 5870. Thermalright t-rad2 GTX with 2x 92mm high speed panaflo fans on them and thermalright vrm-r4 cooler with again 80mm panaflo high speed fan on it (all spinning @ full speed) and ocz freeze TIM applied but still when i increase v-core to 1.2500 and oc my card to 1000/1300 it skyrockets to 80C in couple of seconds. just down the voltage and core clock, it stays behind 65C barrier. so i suggest 5870/50 users not to overclock their cards when crunching. unless you're on water, or you have the new king Prolimatech MK-3


Well, if we're already at it, how fast does your 5870 DNTEC WUs do? Also if the project has small WUs (like Milky and Collatz) I'm sure that an OC has a noticeable impact on PPD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


Sorry 4Brand for catching you. But it'll happen tonite unless you crunch like a mad.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


quick 4brand gimme your logins and ill crunch some boxes for you







lol


Thanks to you guys I had some sleepless nights. I just checked the user stats again and I seem to be able to find some rest this night.


----------



## Bann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Well, if we're already at it, how fast does your 5870 DNTEC WUs do? Also if the project has small WUs (like Milky and Collatz) I'm sure that an OC has a noticeable impact on PPD.
:

*
[email protected]/1250-->(46ÂºC/ 25ÂºC amb):*
Milky: 1m32s(aprox.)
Collatz: 6m15s(aprox.)
*
[email protected]/1255-->(49ÂºC/ 25ÂºC amb):*
Milky: 1m28s(aprox.)
Collatz: 6m05s(aprox.)
*
[email protected]/1255->(215ÂºC/ 25ÂºC amb):*


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bann* 
*
[email protected]/1250-->(46ÂºC/ 25ÂºC amb):*
Milky: 1m32s(aprox.)
Collatz: 6m15s(aprox.)
*
[email protected]/1255-->(49ÂºC/ 25ÂºC amb):*
Milky: 1m28s(aprox.)
Collatz: 6m05s(aprox.)
*
[email protected]/1255->(215ÂºC/ 25ÂºC amb):*









My results: See the pics for detailed temps including VRM, GPU Temp #1(shader core), #2(memory controller) and #3 (display IO).

*[email protected]/1200/ v1.1620 --> (58ÂºC/32ÂºC amb)*
Milky: 1m29s (aprox.)


*[email protected]/1300/ v.1250 --> (83ÂºC/32ÂºC amb)*
Milky: 1m20s (aprox.)


----------



## Redwoodz

Well one good thing about my lowly 5670....OC'ed to 1050/1270 gets to 65 deg. while crunching 24/7.Sorry to hear about your 5870!


----------



## Phobos223

I just got a passivly cooled ATI 5550 for cheap, gonna throw it in my box tonight and ream the crap out of it on DNETC... Curious to see what kind of PPD this little $45 card can push


----------



## DarkRyder

not much, i have one in my work computer


----------



## DarkRyder

15-20k i think is what it gets


----------



## H-man

I'm crunching under the name Erik.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
15-20k i think is what it gets

Definitely not much.Phobos, I think you would be better off with a used HD 4850, also in the $50 range.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
I'm crunching under the name Erik.

Welcome.


----------



## Phobos223

Well that 5550 isnt doing to bad, but I havnt really tested to see how much it actually gets by itself. I would have gotten a differnt card but the whole point of this thing was that it was passivly cooled I didnt want a card with a fan. Oc'd 150Mhz running full blast it doesn;t even got over 50C. Not to shabby for $45 i guess


----------



## blackedv

im in there with yall under gt95stang300


----------



## steadly2004

Weirdest thing, i noticed I wasn't crunching milky WU, found that I had detached from the project! ahhhh! I re-attached, but I wonder why that happened? Thats a first for me.


----------



## Darkknight512

Just started crunching away on 3 cores of my CPU and my HD3850


----------



## DarkRyder

nice


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Just started crunching away on 3 cores of my CPU and my HD3850


Welcome to the team


----------



## IdPlease

Well, thought i'd give the computers something todo









And help overclock.net get the numbers up










Using both my rigs.

Q6600 @ 3.2, unfortunately with a 4850
X6 1055 @ 3.7, with .. cough! 5770

Don't know how fast they are, never done anything like this before .. all new to me..

See how the numbers come in over the next day or so


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I lost points again today. Lost my collatz points a while ago, and now I lost my RNA World points










Is there anyone that can help me with this? I want all my stats on the same page.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I lost points again today. Lost my collatz points a while ago, and now I lost my RNA World points

Is there anyone that can help me with this? I want all my stats on the same page.

Do you have the same E-Mail for all of your BOINC projects?

Anyway, you should go to http://boincstats.com/ make an account there and attach your projects to this account.


----------



## kcuestag

I am new to BOINC and crunching under the user of kcuestag

I started BOINc with Milkyway project on the 5970 only last night and I still don't appear on boincstats.com, is it normal? :/


----------



## IdPlease

Must be, I signed up to it all to etc etc, but nothing there for me yet.

I get "User CPID doesn't exist in BOINC combined stats or doesn't have any credit." Although I have refreshed it, but it says it can take some time.

I started lastnight, so will check it in 24 hours to see if it's been updated, although you can get combined info about your credits etc using the Bionic Combine Stats.


----------



## IdPlease

I did a search for you on here and nothing shown up? .. strange

Searched for myself and it found me.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
I did a search for you on here and nothing shown up? .. strange

Searched for myself and it found me.

Weird :/

When exactly did you start?

I started almost at midnight I think.


----------



## IdPlease

Last night I started. I just signed up to the sites that I needed to. Didn't do anything else really.

Added current projects to overclock.net team and that about it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Last night I started. I just signed up to the sites that I needed to. Didn't do anything else really.

Added current projects to overclock.net team and that about it

Wait, I'm not sure I did that, I just created milkyway account, downloaded BOINC, joined Overclock.net with milkyway's page, and started BOINC, anything else I need to do sign up or smthing? :/


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Wait, I'm not sure I did that, I just created milkyway account, downloaded BOINC, joined Overclock.net with milkyway's page, and started BOINC, anything else I need to do sign up or smthing? :/

erm.. I signed up to http://boincstats.com/ and thats about it (I think) . lol

Only other ones were for the projects etc.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
erm.. I signed up to http://boincstats.com/ and thats about it (I think) . lol

Only other ones were for the projects etc.

Oops, I don't think I signed up there









I registered and it said they sent an email to confirm my account, how long does that email take? I didn't recieve anything neither on SPAM folder.


----------



## zodac

I didn't sign up there; I just joined the overclock.net team for the Project, and that was enough.

kc, don't worry about it unless you're not on the stats in a couple more days. You probably just missed the last update cycle.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I didn't sign up there; I just joined the overclock.net team for the Project, and that was enough.

kc, don't worry about it unless you're not on the stats in a couple more days. You probably just missed the last update cycle.

Hmm ok I guess


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
Oops, I don't think I signed up there









That's not neccessary I think.

You already show up here:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?p...xact=N&cross=N

Quote:

BOINCstats is all about statistics for BOINC. All stats are freely available. You can use these statistics without creating an account. Just enter your name in the search box and enjoy!
It usually updates within 25 hours, so just give it some time.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
That's not neccessary I think.

You already show up here:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?p...xact=N&cross=N

It usually updates within 25 hours.

Oh ok nice









I guess I should appear soon since I signed up at like midnight for BOINC.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Do you have the same E-Mail for all of your BOINC projects?

Anyway, you should go to http://boincstats.com/ make an account there and attach your projects to this account.

Same email, same password and I already have a BAM account which is also using the same email + password.

They were all showing up on the same account but split off suddenly.


----------



## kcuestag

Is that ok or should I click on renew CPID and add anything else?

Or just leave it as it is?


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 


Is that ok or should I click on renew CPID and add anything else?

Or just leave it as it is?

I suggest you renew CPID when you attach new projects to your account, but other than that you can leave it as it is.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
I suggest you renew CPID when you attach new projects to your account, but other than that you can leave it as it is.

I added Collatz project at first, but then deleted and went Milkyway last night at around 24:00, should I then click renew CPID?


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
I added Collatz project at first, but then deleted and went Milkyway last night at around 24:00, should I then click renew CPID?

Yeah, renew it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Same email, same password and I already have a BAM account which is also using the same email + password.

They were all showing up on the same account but split off suddenly.

If you look up your name on BOINCstats, you'll find yourself thrice.
http://boincstats.com/search/all_pro...064a00f872f4c0 Here are your RNA world and Collatz points. As you can see, they haven't been erased.









As I said, you should make an account on boincstats.com and attach all your projects to it. That should fix it within a couple of days.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
As I said, you should make an account on boincstats.com and attach all your projects to it. That should fix it within a couple of days.

I already have one.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Yeah, renew it.

If you look up your name on BOINCstats, you'll find yourself thrice.
http://boincstats.com/search/all_pro...064a00f872f4c0 Here are your RNA world and Collatz points. As you can see, they haven't been erased.









As I said, you should make an account on boincstats.com and attach all your projects to it. That should fix it within a couple of days.

How can I do that my self too? I wanna have all my projects on my boincstats


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
I already have one.

Do you crunch on multiple machines? Have you recently attached to a new project or reattached to existing projects after a break?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcuestag* 
How can I do that my self too? I wanna have all my projects on my boincstats









Well, you've already done that, just wait.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Do you crunch on multiple machines? Have you recently attached to a new project or reattached to existing projects after a break?

Well, you've already done that, just wait.









Oh ok









I hope we get a BOINC postbit soon on this forum


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Do you crunch on multiple machines? Have you recently attached to a new project or reattached to existing projects after a break?

Yep, multiple computers.
I have reattached to some projects...

My docking points just left now too... I guess they all want to go to the other stats page.

***.

How do I get them all to leave that page and go to the new one? re-attach to them all?


----------



## kcuestag

Yay! I already show up:

http://boincstats.com/search/all_pro...f7259e2c982a16


----------



## k4m1k4z3

haha, very nice. At that rate you will be passing me in no time.

I'm only crunching CPUs for now since my landlord complained about my electric use.
For the BOINC event this month I will fire up 2 x 8800GT, 8800GTS, 2 x 9800GX2 along with my laptop CPU, Pent D, Q6600


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
haha, very nice. At that rate you will be passing me in no time.

I'm not crunching much, just a couple of hours a day, but it's nice to see my 5970 does so many points in just 1 hour


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Yep, multiple computers.
I have reattached to some projects...

My docking points just left now too... I guess they all want to go to the other stats page.

***.

How do I get them all to leave that page and go to the new one? re-attach to them all?

You should run at least one system with all projects attached to it.


----------



## FallenFaux

I was bored so I setup BOINC and have been running for [email protected] for the last 3hrs or so, Already up to ~19k









I just shut my server down, so I might swap that over to doing this. X2 4000+ HD4670, not to bad but a little dated.

I'm assuming the program automatically uses all cores/GPUs available since I have 100% load on my CPU and 99% on my GPU, or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
I was bored so I setup BOINC and have been running for [email protected] for the last 3hrs or so, Already up to ~19k









I just shut my server down, so I might swap that over to doing this. X2 4000+ HD4670, not to bad but a little dated.

I'm assuming the program automatically uses all cores/GPUs available since I have 100% load on my CPU and 99% on my GPU, or is there something else I need to do?

You don't need to touch anything unless you want it on GPU only (Like in my case),

You're good to go







Welcome to our BOINC team!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
I was bored so I setup BOINC and have been running for [email protected] for the last 3hrs or so, Already up to ~19k









I just shut my server down, so I might swap that over to doing this. X2 4000+ HD4670, not to bad but a little dated.

I'm assuming the program automatically uses all cores/GPUs available since I have 100% load on my CPU and 99% on my GPU, or is there something else I need to do?

Welcome to the team.

What will you be running on the 4670?

Sounds like it is doing what it is supposed to if it has everything loaded.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You don't need to touch anything unless you want it on GPU only (Like in my case),

You're good to go







Welcome to our BOINC team!










So, is there any kind of BOINC post-bit yet?

Also, is there any project in particular OCN is working on? Or is it just whatever I want to contribute to?

Edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


Welcome to the team.

What will you be running on the 4670?

Sounds like it is doing what it is supposed to if it has everything loaded.


I'm not sure, I'm running [email protected] on my 5870, but I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


So, is there any kind of BOINC post-bit yet?

Also, is there any project in particular OCN is working on? Or is it just whatever I want to contribute to?

Edit:

I'm not sure, I'm running [email protected] on my 5870, but I'm open for suggestions.


We do have a project of the month:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...er-2010-a.html
RNA World
But it is running short on units lately. You could still give it a try, or sign up for multiple CPU projects so that it has something to work on when there are no RNA units available.

I don't think you can run MilkyWay on the 4670, so you might look into running collatz on it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


So, is there any kind of BOINC post-bit yet?

Also, is there any project in particular OCN is working on? Or is it just whatever I want to contribute to?

Edit:

I'm not sure, I'm running [email protected] on my 5870, but I'm open for suggestions.


Stay on [email protected], gives the best points, at least on my HD5970, I make about 11k points per hour









So far there's no postbit, not enough people doing BOINC on this forum, we need to get this team rolling so we can beg the editors to get us a postbit, sadly I don't think its happening sometime soon.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
We do have a project of the month:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...er-2010-a.html
RNA World
But it is running short on units lately. You could still give it a try, or sign up for multiple CPU projects so that it has something to work on when there are no RNA units available.

I don't think you can run MilkyWay on the 4670, so you might look into running collatz on it.

Can I use the CPU and GPU off my server for RNA? If not could I use my GPU for Collatz and the CPU for RNA?

Also, I feel the need to point out we have very similar Join dates, posts, and rep.


----------



## Bann

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So far there's no postbit, not enough people doing BOINC on this forum, we need to get this team rolling so we can beg the editors to get us a postbit, sadly I don't think its happening sometime soon.


We crunch for a better cause than to get a postbit, really if you want an icon [email protected] is your best option, at least I compute for science.
You are very concerned about a stupid "icon".

The postbit is not a reason to crunch, is a reward.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bann*


We crunch for a better cause than to get a postbit, really if you want an icon [email protected] is your best option, at least I compute for science.
You are very concerned about a stupid "icon".

The postbit is not a reason to crunch, is a reward.


Trust me, my main reason is not the postbit


----------



## DarkRyder

they've told us before that they are in the process of upgrading the forum. If they choose to add the postbit then, that is our best chance. we just need to be more patient.


----------



## manchesterutd81

how often are the stats updated?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
how often are the stats updated?

Pretty sure only once a day. Seems like around noon GMT they refesh on BONICSTATS


----------



## IEATFISH

Can someone brief me on how Stats work? I think I've completed some projects but perhaps not. Do they update at a set time interval? Are they universal across projects? A FAQ thread would be great. If this is going to take off like [email protected] these kind of things need to be a bit more explained, methinks...


----------



## zodac

You can get total points, and then points by project here:
http://boincstats.com/search/all_pro...ea4428472d6948

My stats to give an example, since I didn't get a result searching for your name.


----------



## IEATFISH

Do you know how often they update?


----------



## zodac

I think it's every 24hrs.


----------



## blox

I think it's 2-3 times per day at free-dc.org

In the main window(advanced) click the project and you can click "my account" and there are some links for stats near the bottom of the page

"Cross-project statisticsBOINC Combined Statistics
BOINC all Project Stats
Team Starfire World BOINC Stats 'N Stones
Free-DC
BOINCstats
The Knights Who Say 'Ni!'
BOINC Statistics for the WORLD!"


----------



## steadly2004

I'm bidding on another gtx295 for BOINC'ing in my main rig, gotta get back to 4GPU crunching, and hopefully I'll add that i7 860 system along with a gts450 soon as the parts are in the mail. I'd love to get to 150k/day contribution status.

What are these darn postbit's everybody has been talking about?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steadly2004* 
What are these darn postbit's everybody has been talking about?

They don't exist yet.









But just as I have a little icon under my name on the left for [email protected] (down by the rep button), we would like to see one there for BOINC as well.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
They don't exist yet.









But just as I have a little icon under my name on the left for [email protected] (down by the rep button), we would like to see one there for BOINC as well.

Hopefully we'll get a BOINC postbit soon


----------



## DarkRyder

we're working on it


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


They don't exist yet.









But just as I have a little icon under my name on the left for [email protected] (down by the rep button), we would like to see one there for BOINC as well.


Thank you, I wasn't asking for it, I just was wondering what they were. I was quite confused as I have never heard the term before. Now I get it, It's a little tag signifying you contribute.


----------



## steadly2004

Top 20!!! woohoo

(ocn stats that is)


----------



## Tommie

Hi guys, I just signed up for team OCN on the [email protected] page. Does that make me a member for other projects too? If not, how do I become a OCN BOINC team member for all projects?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tommie* 
Hi guys, I just signed up for team OCN on the [email protected] page. Does that make me a member for other projects too? If not, how do I become a OCN BOINC team member for all projects?

No, you will have to join for each project, but the process is exactly the same. Just log into each project home page, search for and select the overclock.net team. and then click the link that says "joiin this team"

Then save changes and go back to your BONIC manager and update the projects you did that to. When it refreshes, you will see Overclock.net under the team coulumn for each project









Welcome to the team!


----------



## Tommie

Yea, I joined OCN on [email protected] and the prairie thingie. Is it correct that you recieve points for a task only a couple of days after it has been completed?


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tommie* 
Yea, I joined OCN on [email protected] and the prairie thingie. Is it correct that you recieve points for a task only a couple of days after it has been completed?

Varies between prejects. Some give you credit almost instantly, others take 24 hours. Others even take longer. Most of the GPU projects like dnetc, mw, and collatz give you credit real fast.

The stats pages update only a couple times a day though


----------



## blox

I think the delay on credit is because they have to get each WU done 2+ times to verify


----------



## Tommie

Yea. [email protected] on the GPU cranks out an insane amount of points by the way.
It does heat up my GPU quite a bit.


----------



## IEATFISH

So [email protected] vs [email protected], which would give better PPD on my 480s?


----------



## DarkRyder

gpugrid


----------



## Boyboyd

I started running BOINC last night. Currently participating in:

Milkyway
Einstein
Rosetta
LHC
Poem

Can anyone recommend the project with the best graphics?

I wish there were more medical applications that supported graphics cards. We all parallel number crunching is what graphics cards were designed for.


----------



## Bann

Why *ibercivis* (project) is not on the list??










*gamer11200* created the team and I have already earned 2100 credits for the team(OCN).


----------



## DarkRyder

sometimes it takes a few days to populate new teams on individual projects.


----------



## Agencyman

I just re-BOINC'ed. Had been with SETI a few years back, but they had some software problems, and I signed off.

This time I will attempt to help save the world by working for the orbit project!

Soon as I have my first unit completed, I shall add it to my sig.

Bruce H.


----------



## jetpuck73

Just joined!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

cool, glad to have you on the team.


----------



## jellis142

Been BOINC'ing for about a year, finally found projects that work, now almost at 3 million on Collatz and Milkyway







Folding didn't use near as much of my CPU and GPU, glad to have an opportunity to use it all now.


----------



## Agencyman

I was embarrassed to be told by Mikyway that my humble graphics card was so poor that they could not use it. They still manage to use some computing time though, - it outstrips [email protected] quite a bit.

Maybe I'll soon be able to justify, (in a business accounting kind of way!), a better one. (Sigh)...

Bruce H.


----------



## LiLChris

Try Collatz, it should work with 8400gs.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yea Collatz has work for older ati and nv cards.


----------



## DarkRyder

so does [email protected]


----------



## LTDAkiles

Hi. Just started Boincing and [email protected] Joined Overclock.net team. Is there anything else i need to do? Boinc is running just fine with 2 cores(2cores+gts250+gtx460 doing folding).

I fold for ocn.net too, but i m setting up new rig and testing how boincing goes and then i will see if ill dedicate it to boinc or folding in addition with sig rig.


----------



## Agencyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


so does [email protected]










LilChris and Bal3Wolf, thanks, too.

I had been meaning to try SETI again, they were down for a sched. few days. I had done a lot of work for them with my smokin' hot NexGen 266 MHz a few years back, but then the software seemed to go wonky, and I shut it down. I wonder if my old credits are there, my email is the same...

Now to find out what Collatz actually does. I'm with orbit, Milkyway, and soon with SETI again for pet causes and purposes.

'Preciate your feedback!

Bruce Hinton


----------



## DarkRyder

they shutdown tueday morning till friday usually. to do server upgrades and and maintenance that might be needed. while it is down the server that makes the work units seems to keep running. thats a good thing because they get raped on friday when they come back up by all the wu's that got processed coming in and all the new requests going out. they are still like 5x larger than the rest of the boinc world combined as far as users go. set your work to the max amount of days for seti and they will give you enough work usually to last till they come back up on friday.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


they shutdown tueday morning till friday usually. to do server upgrades and and maintenance that might be needed. while it is down the server that makes the work units seems to keep running. thats a good thing because they get raped on friday when they come back up by all the wu's that got processed coming in and all the new requests going out. they are still like 5x larger than the rest of the boinc world combined as far as users go. set your work to the max amount of days for seti and they will give you enough work usually to last till they come back up on friday.










I can't even re-attach to the project because the servers are down.

I didn't realize they were that big... wow


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


I can't even re-attach to the project because the servers are down.

I didn't realize they were that big... wow


[email protected] BOINC Database crashed.

Since OCN has formed a BOINC Team, I've noticed a lot more issues that the [email protected] project has been encountering. Maybe we are to blame?


----------



## DarkRyder

maybe i am to blame??


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


maybe i am to blame??


Hahaha, I'm by far not the strongest person here. My computer hit top 30 computers overall in like 2-3 weeks of crunching. I imagine that the beasts on here can overwhelm the servers. That and they need better stuff, it's run by a bunch of university students right? They need at least a few full time employees since it's such a large project.


----------



## DarkRyder

seti? no they are located on site at Berkeley's Campus, but they are all ran by Professionals.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
seti? no they are located on site at Berkeley's Campus, but they are all ran by Professionals.

Actually I wonder how professional DNETC is since they have to ask for donations under â‚¬100.


----------



## DarkRyder

seti also accepts donations, they use it to pay for server upgrades, pay the guys that do all the work to keep it up, and to pay internet costs.


----------



## gamer11200

A lot of BOINC projects are funded (either in part or in full) by donations.


----------



## DarkRyder

WCG is ran and paid for by IBM. seti doesnt have a huge corporation hosting it. It ran by a group of guys affiliated with the science dept at UC Berkeley.


----------



## pr1m3val

just started BOINC'n a couple days ago. should be even more useful to the crunching effort once the new mobo for my secondary rig gets here. hmmm .... guess i could/should get my tertiary one crunching as well.


----------



## steadly2004

Quick question. I think my BOINC isn't reporting my WCG right. At least the stats page isn't right. The my-grid page shows like 10 or 20k/day average. But... my stats only say I'm getting like less than 5k/day.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steadly2004* 
Quick question. I think my BOINC isn't reporting my WCG right. At least the stats page isn't right. The my-grid page shows like 10 or 20k/day average. But... my stats only say I'm getting like less than 5k/day.

Same thing here.
WCG: 660,544
BOINCstats: 94,365

It's not an error.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamer11200* 
Same thing here.
WCG: 660,544
BOINCstats: 94,365

It's not an error.

That sucks. I like getting credit for the work that I've put in.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steadly2004* 
That sucks. I like getting credit for the work that I've put in.

Yeah, unfortunately WCG doesn't give the greatest credits, but their sub-projects are among my favourites.


----------



## LTDAkiles

I think there is something wrong with members ranks. Shows all 0. How often stats should update? I did see one update about 12h ago(i can remember wrong too(that have happen too often lately))


----------



## battlenut

Just joined boinc. [email protected] not sure exactly what you need to add me to the list. I chose OCN on the team join options.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlenut*


Just joined boinc. [email protected] not sure exactly what you need to add me to the list. I chose OCN on the team join options.


Welcome to the wonderful world of BOINC battlenut!

You should be on the stats list within 24 hours. There's nothing that needs to be done on your end to see yourself on there.

Are you crunching [email protected] work units on both CPU and GPU or just one of those?


----------



## Agencyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


Welcome to the wonderful world of BOINC battlenut!

You should be on the stats list within 24 hours. There's nothing that needs to be done on your end to see yourself on there.

Are you crunching [email protected] work units on both CPU and GPU or just one of those?


Whoa, I didn't know they were up and running again, thanks for the heads up, I'll be checking them out.

Bruce H.


----------



## un-nefer

My rig is not running BOINC atm - so I'm costing us at least 300k a day - sorry









Summer has hit and I'm rockin mid 30C outside daily temps and room temps in the 50's I recon (no aircon on when I am at work) and my rig is crashing during the day while running BOINC.

I decided to stop BOINC until my waterblocks arrive and I install a small aircon unit in my man cave - then things should be good from then on









I've also had a chat with Santa and I expect some goodies at xmas that will hopefully bump me up to 1M points a day, then I'll be gunning for OCN top 5


----------



## DarkRyder

good deal man. we're waiting.


----------



## gamer11200

After Santa brings the parts for those that were nice this year, I wouldn't be surprised if start maintaining a 1 million credit a day rate


----------



## DarkRyder

hope santa brings me some nice stuff too lol


----------



## Pir

Just switched my main rig from [email protected] to BOINC for the time beeing. Running [email protected] right now.

Hope to throw in some good points for the Overclock.net team


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Just switched my main rig from [email protected] to BOINC for the time beeing. Running [email protected] right now.

Hope to throw in some good points for the Overclock.net team









Welcome to the world of BOINC Pir!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Just switched my main rig from [email protected] to BOINC for the time beeing. Running [email protected] right now.

Hope to throw in some good points for the Overclock.net team









You have a real good BOINC rig.
Are you running anything on your GPUs?


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
You have a real good BOINC rig.
Are you running anything on your GPUs?

Not yet. Still have to figure out the rest of my configuration. It seems that Rosetta doesn't use my ATI cards right now.


----------



## Paganitzu

Hi guys, I just got my GTX460 up and running for the Overclock.net team. [email protected] right now, as I like astronomy.







I'll have a look at a few other projects tomorrow, probably do some Rosetta as it looks like it's the Project of the Month.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paganitzu* 
Hi guys, I just got my GTX460 up and running for the Overclock.net team. [email protected] right now, as I like astronomy.







I'll have a look at a few other projects tomorrow, probably do some Rosetta as it looks like it's the Project of the Month.

Welcome to the BOINC Team








A GTX460 would eat up those [email protected] work units.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pir;11607391*
> Not yet. Still have to figure out the rest of my configuration. It seems that Rosetta doesn't use my ATI cards right now.


Run [email protected] or dnetc on your GPUs and you'll start cranking out the points


----------



## Hyoketsu

Alrighto, I started boincing as well, for all that's worth (P4, lol). Tried [email protected] before this, but I cba to turn HT off every time I want to fold, plus the option of choosing a specific subject is more appealing.
Let the credits roll!
...
Wait, that didn't come out right...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;12505998*
> Alrighto, I started boincing as well, for all that's worth (P4, lol). Tried [email protected] before this, but I cba to turn HT off every time I want to fold, plus the option of choosing a specific subject is more appealing.
> Let the credits roll!
> ...
> Wait, that didn't come out right...


Welcome to the wonderful world of BOINC









Turn on Hyperthreading. You will get to run 2 work units (or even 2 CPU projects if you set it up right). Pentium 4 may be dated, but it can still be somewhat useful with BOINC.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;12505998*
> Alrighto, I started boincing as well, for all that's worth (P4, lol). Tried [email protected] before this, but I cba to turn HT off every time I want to fold, plus the option of choosing a specific subject is more appealing.
> Let the credits roll!
> ...
> Wait, that didn't come out right...


Awesome. I run BOINC 24/7 on a P4 system... definitely worth it.

Perhaps look into running our projects of the months.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3;12508890*
> Awesome. I run BOINC 24/7 on a P4 system... definitely worth it.
> 
> Perhaps look into running our projects of the months.


Will do. And yeah, I prefer keeping HT on, that's why I no longer do [email protected]


----------



## frenetic1amnesic

Hey guys, been crunching for a long time and recently upgraded to a new rig. I decided to put my points somewhere useful, so I joined here. Looks like I'll be running Aqua and DNETC for now. Good for around 290k PPD from DNETC and another 38k from Aqua.

I have another 5870 on the way right now, but I'm not sure if my PSU will be able to handle it. Is a SeaSonic X650 enough for 2x 5870s and an overclocked Phenom II X6? I think I'll bump up to the newer SeaSonic X760 if not.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;12509782*
> Will do. And yeah, I prefer keeping HT on, that's why I no longer do [email protected]


Just wondering why you would turn HT off to run [email protected]?


----------



## mdocod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frenetic1amnesic;12643476*
> Hey guys, been crunching for a long time and recently upgraded to a new rig. I decided to put my points somewhere useful, so I joined here. Looks like I'll be running Aqua and DNETC for now. Good for around 290k PPD from DNETC and another 38k from Aqua.
> 
> I have another 5870 on the way right now, but I'm not sure if my PSU will be able to handle it. Is a SeaSonic X650 enough for 2x 5870s and an overclocked Phenom II X6? I think I'll bump up to the newer SeaSonic X760 if not.


Welcome to the team!

I have reason to believe that the power consumption and heat generated in the GPU while doing most of these distributed boinc tasks is far below the maximum if the card is loaded by a really modern game or benchmark type program. My GTX460 does rise to 55-60C depending on the task, however, the fan stays at 40% speed the entire time. (I'm not sure at what temp the fan speed is supposed to rise, must be higher than 60C though). This behavior leads me to believe that only a particular part of the card is being fully utilized. As I understand, the memory is not taxed much at all while doing these types of tasks which may account for this behavior.

As I understand, the maximum power draw of a 5870 at reference speeds is under 200W:
http://www.gpureview.com/Radeon-HD-5870-card-613.html

I would venture to guess that while doing a distributed task through boinc, that power consumption is probably closer to 100W than 200W.

If my assumption is true, then the 650W seasonic shouldn't have a problem. If it is false.. well.. you'll be close to the limit for sure.

Eric


----------



## frenetic1amnesic

What's the worst that'll happen if I try it with my 650? Not sure what happens at this point. Would I have hardware issues that might cause damage, or would I just be getting random BSODs from starving components? I don't really want to go and dump money into a new PSU if I don't _need_ to, but I guess there's only one way to find that out.

I went to the power supply calculator at outervision.com and with all my specs and crossfire 5870s it's giving me ~610 watts, ~660 watts with 10% capacitor aging. Mehhh. I'll just see how it runs with the 650 and if it's clearly not happy I'll go to the 760.


----------



## mdocod

I think you'll be fine. Especially considering it's a Seasonic brand.

Eric


----------



## jazznaz

Yeah you should be fine with a X650! I'm running my current setup (CF 5870s too) and it's pulling far less power than you'd expect. I think it's peaked at 500W, never been higher than that despite me running BOINC constantly for more than a week on this PSU now. I say you'll be fine. If you're very nervous, then buy a power meter that plugs into the wall and keep an eye on the power usage as you start everything up. If it gets too close to 650W then you can quickly shut BOINC down and avoid any damage.


----------



## mdocod

frenetic,

Also... if you are worried, just run GPU tasks and leave the CPU "idle" (minus the small amount of CPU required to sustain a GPU task). That will lop off around 1/3rd of the power consumption right there and only reduce your PPD by maybe 10% (depending on where you allocate things).

jazz's situation pretty well proves that you should be fine as I suspected, but if you want to save some electricity without effecting your PPD much...


----------



## frenetic1amnesic

Thanks for the input, I'll see how it runs with the 650. I can try, though it just doesn't seem right to not run my CPU







.


----------



## mdocod

Sweet! I'm high enough on the chart to show up in the stats in post #1


----------



## Tex1954

Been doing BIONIC a long time, just changed to this team today.

User Name in WCG is zarmand


----------



## mdocod

Welcome Tex1964!


----------



## DarkRyder

Bionic??


----------



## Tex1954

In my WCG stats page, there is a link to visit the team Home Page:

Team Home Page: Click Here To Visit Team Home Page

When I click the link, it takes me to the ATI bionic link instead of to this thread as follows:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-boinc-team/570223-boinc-ati-support-thread-unleashing-dragons.html

Is someone going to change that?

Also, MSI afterburner says my GPU's are not being used at all, so was wondering how to tell... BIONIC sees them fine, but gives no other info.

Thanks!


----------



## mdocod

Hi Tex,

It's "*B O I N C*" not "*B I O N I C*"









In order to use the GPU, you need to do the following:

1. Join a boinc project that has work units that can be run on your GPU type. See the following list:
http://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php (WCG does not have GPU support at this time, you may continue to run WCG as your CPU task and configure another project to run on your GPU simultaneously)
2. Log into your account on the projects website. 
3. Go to "project preferences" and make sure your GPU type is enabled and if there is an option to select individual projects (some do some don't) make sure you have at least one project enabled that is a GPU project.
4. Click on the project in the boinc manager (advanced view) and then click on "update."


----------



## Tex1954

Sorry for Typo LOL! I didn't know there were more to add, so your help is greatly appreciated. GPU's now show 60-70% use running [email protected] If there is any "Favorite" overclock.net project you wish me to add, do tell and I will add it.

Also, I change my BOINC account names to Tex1954... so everything is the same now.

Thanks!


----------



## mdocod

Hi Tex,

The team is currently working on goals for YOHO, SETI, and QMC for the month. SETI would be great to get up and running on those GPUs. (I would be running it but they don't support GPU crunching for linux yet).You should always first and foremost pick projects that you feel are a good use of your CPU/GPU/watts. Or, if you are a point whore like me, do primegrid proth prime search (seive) on the GPU and you'll make ~500K a day on those 2 cards.

Eric


----------



## Tex1954

I'll go ahead and load one of them right now! Want to help the team as much as possible!

@18:52
Yoho won't use GPU's and neither will QMC for some reason. Also, SETI won't connect at the moment so I am running [email protected] and QMC.

I'll try SETI again later and see if I can get it crunching...

@22:00
[email protected] is still down. The website is down, all links seem down. I tried to PING it and got no response, so the problem seems to be on the Berkeley side. I'll try again tomorrow... meanwhile [email protected] is crunching on GPU's.

3/[email protected]:00
Got setup on [email protected] now! Cooking (crunching) with gas!

So, now total projects are Cancer stuff for WCG, [email protected], [email protected],QMC... They can fight it out amongst themselves! lol!

3/[email protected]:45

SETI is running 2 things, but neither use the GPU's... oh well...


----------



## DarkRyder

seti is down 3 days a week. should be back up friday.


----------



## jayflores

just joined you guys.









will refresh later...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores;12775611*
> just joined you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will refresh later...


Welcome


----------



## DarkRyder

greetings and salutations o'newbie one


----------



## Tex1954

Folded like crazy last few days for March 15-17 Bonkers thing... most results still pending, but looking good!


----------



## DarkRyder

good deal


----------



## strap624

Next round of BGB, I'll have my sig rig going with 2x 5870's as well as my second pc up and running with a 4850x2. Hopefully I can crack a million.


----------



## DarkRyder

the high end nvidia cards work well with GPUGRID.net, primegrid, and [email protected] dnetc works well as does milkyway.


----------



## Tex1954

I'll say one thing, SETI always down for maintenance and [email protected] has me waiting for 80 task validations as of now... 3/22/11 22:27!!! lol


----------



## mdocod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


I'll say one thing, SETI always down for maintenance and [email protected] has me waiting for 80 task validations as of now... 3/22/11 22:27!!! lol


Try prime-grid for your GPUs and set prefs to only run run the "proth prime search seive (cuda)." Should be good for 500K+ a day on your rig. They always have work and validate quickly.

Eric


----------



## DarkRyder

primegrid is really good on nvidia cards now, they have newer optimized apps


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;12841868*
> primegrid is really good on nvidia cards now, they have newer optimized apps


HOLY crap! that's the largest point giver I've ever had. ruse for 641 seconds and give ~4,500 points! wow!


----------



## DarkRyder

for nvidia cards they are really generous


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Just joined the team. gonna take a break from folding and get back to this for a change. My boinc name is OrlandosElite


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx;12939057*
> Just joined the team. gonna take a break from folding and get back to this for a change. My boinc name is OrlandosElite


Welcome to the team


----------



## Tex1954

BTW, I'm blind or something, still don't see my name on the first list. Also have a question on how all those stats are measured on the "Awesomeness" list... are the numbers added for each system or what? Some of those numbers seem very high for just one CPU... What tools/software is used for the numbers? (no, I didn't read through all the posts to maybe find out yet...)


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;12834513*
> I'll say one thing, SETI always down for maintenance and [email protected] has me waiting for 80 task validations as of now... 3/22/11 22:27!!! lol


sounds like you are getting Graped in the mouth. lol
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqq051BU2MY[/ame]


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxlawman87xx;12939057*
> Just joined the team. gonna take a break from folding and get back to this for a change. My boinc name is OrlandosElite


crunch some primegrid, your 480 should do real good on that project.


----------



## Tex1954

Crunch some Grapes! LOL! LMAO!!! LOL!! [email protected]! LOL!

I would still like to know what standard tools are used to get those figures... looks like some folks added all the CPU numbers together... oh well....


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## Finrond

Top 30 on teh team woot!


----------



## DarkRyder

me too! woot! lol


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


me too! woot! lol


Funny guy, this one!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Funny guy, this one!


haha. man, i try. i remember when i first joined OCN's BOINC team and remember looking up from the bottom at the likes of Gill, Grunion, and Bal3wolf. Thinking to myself that I could never catch those guys, but here I am. Keep up the good work man, and soon you'll be up here looking down at the next guys joining making their climb.


----------



## steadly2004

Top 10! woohoo


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


Top 10! woohoo


you're sean ?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13040365*
> you're sean ?


Yes sir


----------



## DarkRyder

cool beans man. glad to see you in the top 10. took me a long time to get here myself.


----------



## Hyperi0n

I just added myself to the team.
Im getting a 2nd PC soon with a 470GTX and a 8800GTS 
With the i5 2500k CPU.
I only added [email protected] atm.
Im fairly new to the boinc stuff as I only used [email protected] the client on my P3 500 and my AMD 1.3XP








Any tips ?


----------



## DarkRyder

glad to have ya.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyperi0n;13064292*
> Any tips ?


add primegrid for the gtx470's if you want crazy BOINC points


----------



## Hyperi0n

Well I added primegrid for my GTX 470s thx for the tip


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyperi0n*


Well I added primegrid for my GTX 470s thx for the tip










No prob. I'm hoping these work units keep coming, it's almost too good to be true to get so many points.


----------



## manchesterutd81

ah crap im starting to slip.. its so hot here in texas and im working 7 days a week, havent had time to set up for summer time... oh well a few more overtimes and then can anyone say dos 6990s?..!

dark what do you think i could pull with that sort of setup coming from tri-5850s?

josh


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


ah crap im starting to slip.. its so hot here in texas and im working 7 days a week, havent had time to set up for summer time... oh well a few more overtimes and then can anyone say dos 6990s?..!

dark what do you think i could pull with that sort of setup coming from tri-5850s?

josh


With dnetc down you wont pull near as much as we used to. IT seems right now the nv cards get the best points on primegrid.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Is there any way I can get added to the team list? I just started using Boinc yesterday.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kratthew D. Kraids;13207014*
> Is there any way I can get added to the team list? I just started using Boinc yesterday.


You have to add overclock.net as a team. I know I did it when I attached to the projects, I'm not sure how to do it now though.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

yep I already did that, so that's all there is to it?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kratthew D. Kraids;13213964*
> yep I already did that, so that's all there is to it?


That's it, your screen name should show up on page 1 of this thread under OCN stats. You'll be closer to the bottom if you just started.


----------



## mdocod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


That's it, your screen name should show up on page 1 of this thread under OCN stats. You'll be closer to the bottom if you just started.


There are 432 registered users for the OCN team. Granted, many are no longer active, they are still represented in the stats. The list of team members in the first post of this thread only covers about the top 90 IIRC. For now, members won't see themselves in that first post graphic until they have earned roughly 1.5M credits.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdocod;13224326*
> There are 432 registered users for the OCN team. Granted, many are no longer active, they are still represented in the stats. The list of team members in the first post of this thread only covers about the top 90 IIRC. For now, members won't see themselves in that first post graphic until they have earned roughly 1.5M credits.


oh damn, I have a way to go then







I've got 252K right now. My Flashed 6950 cranks out these projects super fast.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kratthew D. Kraids;13227362*
> oh damn, I have a way to go then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 252K right now. My Flashed 6950 cranks out these projects super fast.


Nah, you should be able to crank out that many points in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

View attachment 206880

That's what I've cranked out so far, that huge spike is when i had the CPU and GPU going at full bore. My CPU temps got up to 56c during that time







I'm looking to get a new radiator.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kratthew D. Kraids;13228129*
> View attachment 206880
> 
> That's what I've cranked out so far, that huge spike is when i had the CPU and GPU going at full bore. My CPU temps got up to 56c during that time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to get a new radiator.


56 is quite cool, especially at 4.1ghz and full load...


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

My safety shut off temp though is 60c and I'd like to get a better radiator for the noise factor too.


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah that is really low temps


----------



## Kaneda13

Hey all, been running in the team, for a while, figured i'd at least post up. I'm running SETI on my i7 stock clock, and primegrid on my GTX 260 216. i was hoping to run SETI on both, but SETI isn't running OSX Cuda yet, but i'll just build some numbers until then. just started primegrid on cuda last night, and in 10 hours have 29K credits already, kinda depressing since i've been running seti on my i7 for a month and only have 85K credits.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


yeah that is really low temps


Hate to remind folks, AMD Phenom specs 70c max... so getting up to 56c is dang close and the processors start to fall apart (as I recently discovered on an 820) at high temps.

56c is 80% of max on AMD, but only 56% of max on an Intel.

Personally, I hate running 24/7 closer than 70% MAX PEAK and my 1-second shutdown hits at 80c on the intel and 56c on the AMD. Both those numbers represent 80% max Core Temp as measured by CoreTemp...

My AMD 820 is running 24/7 now (non-stock cooler) at 43-47c at 3.5GHz waiting for a new air cooler to arrive... Doing BOINC 24/7 on 4 cores it has settled to around 44c average.


----------



## DarkRyder

aww comeon, you have to push that amd to catch up with me.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13336396*
> aww comeon, you have to push that amd to catch up with me.


Just wait till I get the new cooler on!!!! Also, think I will exchange the CPU for a faster one... how about a Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition!!!!??? That should do better with the new cooler too... if it ever gets here...


----------



## DarkRyder

just put out like $20 more and get a 6 core.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13341245*
> just put out like $20 more and get a 6 core.


Ty $40 more... and too late... already got the 955 on the way...

Besides, the 6 core dudes don't overclock as well. I would have to put it on water to support as good an overclock as I get on air with a 4 core...

And who needs 6 cores anyway? LOL!

(maybe when bulldozer releases in June I will rethink things... )


----------



## DarkRyder

more cores would get more work done i'd think...


----------



## Tex1954

Well.... Well.... Yes it would and need more RAM too... BUT, since I ain't got it yet, and since I don't know how to cool a smoken hot 6-Core AMD, then I suppose that means I will have to watercool the stupid thing... sigh... more money...

Okay, I'll return the 955 when it arrives and get a 1090T... soon as I order a chiller for it... and a Dual setup better be good enough to chill the AMD as well...

Soo, chiller, 1090T (or 1055), got a spare pump/res... hmmm... CPU block... Hmm, about $300 more...










UPDATE: 5/2/2011 16:00 CST

Ordered

1 x EK-Supreme LTX AMD CPU Water Block - Nickel - Fitting Size: 1/2" Barb for 1/2" ID tube

1 x XSPC RX240 Extreme Performance Radiator

That should do it... (i hope)


----------



## DarkRyder

nice. sounds good. then we'll compare numbers.


----------



## Tex1954

Going to be a busy month DarkRyder... I already ordered a second 120x3 radiator for my main system because it's overloaded now. I have 9 fans trying to keep this 950 cool with HT on at 4GHz... had to down clock it because it would hit my shutdown temp at any higher speed. It's also cooling both video cards. Without the 3 extra 100CFM fans sucking on top of the box, it would overheat even now... sooo, time to add another rad on top. Got an RS-360 on the way with the extra barbs and hose to covert to 1/2" instead of 3/8".

All and all, this system would be fine clocked normally, but hasn't a ghost of a chance with HT on above 3.45GHz or so with everything loaded 100% (GPU's too). Soo, it will be a while before I get the AMD moded up and we can compare notes then. (and who knows when those parts arrive...)

Lot of work ahead....










PS: Confirmed PRIME GPU runs on GF 9500 cards... albeit a little (tons) slower than on my main system. Have two of them cheapos in the AMD cheapo box... only 32 CUDA cores on the 9500's vs. 336 CUDA cores on my GTX460's... LMAO!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

wanna come over and help me watercool my system ?


----------



## Tex1954

I PM'ed you since this thread isn't really the proper thread to talk about this stuff...


----------



## DarkRyder

if you say so.


----------



## Tex1954

Just an update... decided enough was enough and keeping the 955 chip... plugged it in and instantly more speed and heat...

Still on air waiting for a couple fittings and such I forgot to get... but it needs to be on water badly. Stupid chip is rated 140W instead of 125W according to what someone said (toms hardware?) and it won't stay cool on air with a cheapo heatsink...

But, the Rad is here, pump and res and CPU block here.. won't be long now...

Try some BOINC on YouTube... LOL!

  
 You Tube  



 

Shows the "BoincTasks" Manager in control; much better than the standard BOINC manager IMHO.


----------



## cechk01

Just giving everyone the heads up that I wont be able to run boinc on my sig rig until late august. I'm not able to connect it to the internet, all i need to do so is a wifi card for it. I might pick one up before then.


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello








Please, I shall want to join as Member Overclock.net BOINC Team
Count "BOINC" and Bluedinette
boinc-user-graph-25838

thanks


----------



## ErOR

Hello people!

Just wanted to say I've joined this great team and got 2 rigs crunching away. I've never done BOINC or [email protected] or anything like that so I'm excited to finally jump onboard.

Got 2 machines running, one 3.2Ghz dual-core and 3.5Ghz Q6600 with gtx275.


----------



## DarkRyder

great news! glad to gave ya.


----------



## Tex1954

welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Finrond

Hey looks like with the pentathlon we've launched our team into the top 100 in yoyo!


----------



## DarkRyder

we need to get some people to run climate prediction.


----------



## BaByBlue69

With pleasure
climatisation.net?


----------



## DarkRyder

climateprediction.net


----------



## BaByBlue69

Can you say to me are what the projects of [email protected] medical, mathematical, spacial-astronime or ... ???
Please

I do not find the information


----------



## DarkRyder

http://www.rechenkraft.net/wiki/inde...Yoyo%40home_en

more info on the subprojects they run


----------



## BaByBlue69

thanks


----------



## DarkRyder

np man


----------



## Tex1954

Welp, not in time to help, but here is new system with new Mobo working finally..

It went so easy here, maybe can hit 5GHz later...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826085


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13558630*
> Welp, not in time to help, but here is new system with new Mobo working finally..
> 
> It went so easy here, maybe can hit 5GHz later...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826085


There's always a time to help








That'd be impressive to see you hit 5GHz on that!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200;13566985*
> There's always a time to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be impressive to see you hit 5GHz on that!


LOL! Well, I must have gotten really lucky with that run because I couldn't get 100MHz higher later!

LOL! So much for easy! Looks like I hit a bottleneck right off by pure luck!

Forget 5MHz for now... I'll try again later....










OTOH, I do have some news... benchmarks sorta.

Task: Prime Grid Proth Prime Search (Sieve)(cuda23)

GTX 460 OC to 779MHz - 336 CUDA cores - 20m 32s

GTX 560 Ti 900MHz (stock) - 384 CUDA cores - 15m 53s

(Under Clocked 560 GPU and Memory to match GTX460)

GTX 560 Ti 792MHz - 384 CUDA cores - 16m 51s

That is a about a 23% increase in speed over the 460's (900MHz) and still an 18% increase at the same 460 clock speeds... nice.

It seems the extra CUDA cores contribute the most to the calculation tasks.


----------



## DarkRyder

how long does it take to complete a [email protected] work unit ?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13577011*
> how long does it take to complete a [email protected] work unit ?


Those units vary a bunch with size. I'll post a quick screenie of some of mine on a 570 running lunatic's app, 800core.


----------



## DarkRyder

what does lunatics app do? lower process time ?


----------



## BaByBlue69

I would like to know, if it was normal that there is not to unit to download of the climateprediction.net server

And also which are prerequisites(requirements) to be registered in the BOINC Team


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13577302*
> what does lunatics app do? lower process time ?


Yup, uses different instruction set or something. I forget what my time/credit ratio was before, but it improved a bit and kicks out VLAR units which take like 10x the time with out an increase in points.

I'm not sure they are using the Fermi architecture in any of the SETI apps efficiently. But they sure do a good job with gtx2xx series cards. I was beasting out units with 2x gtx295.


----------



## DarkRyder

i wish i could beast out units with my 6990


----------



## Tex1954

Still no work from ClimatePrediction....

OTOH, I connected to GPUGRIP on the other crunching computer and boy they have LONG tasks...

The computer had just finished one task when the power went out in the whole building... turns out some turd brain kid turned off all the breakers outside... no locks on them. Sooo, I turned everything back on, tie-wrapped the boxes shut and hope that discourages them in the future.

Meanwhile, discovered I forgot to reattach my UPS to the USB port on my main system and it crashed too... killed a ton of work and lost one GPUGRID task on the cruncher.

Sigh... why stupido's do that sort of thing I will never know... someone in here could have been on an oxygen or other life support and they could have really hurt someone...

Anyways, finally got things running again 2 hours of work later... back to the drawing board on other more "fun" tasks... like pictures and stuff..


----------



## DarkRyder

stupido's....really? why dont you tell me how you really feel. lol


----------



## Tex1954

Tell you the truth, I think those "stupidos" fried my new SSD in the little computer... It died on a windows update, halts POST and everything... sooo, last night got RMA number and ordered a new one to replace it.

And how I feel? It pizz me off... a little... depending on who actually did it...

My new UPS won't be here for a while, but when it gets here, I'll use the older UPS (still works fine) on the little system...


----------



## DarkRyder

I'd rather be pizzed off then be pizzed on.







lol


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello







The BOINC Team
Please, I would like to know where and how I can have information which misses in the list so below in bold.








----------------------------------------------------------------
User: BaByBlue69
CPU's #: 1
CPU Threads: 8
*Floating Point Speed all cores avg: 
Measured Integer all cores avg: 
Total CPU FLOPs (MFops/sec): 
Total Measured Integer (MFops/sec): *
GPU's (#'s): 2
GPU Type, clocks, Milky temp: 6870, (955/1050), 60-62Â°C
*Total GPU GFLOPs Peak: 
Total Stream Processors: *
RAC BOINC Total: 126.356
*YOUR BOINC GFLOPS Total, GPU+CPU: *
OS's Used: 7 Ultimate-SP1 64bits
--------------------------------------------------------------------








thanks you


----------



## DarkRyder

benchmark your system with Sandra


----------



## BaByBlue69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13618901*
> benchmark your system with Sandra











Here we are, only one results supplied by Sandra Lite
But I do not find correspondence with sheet

And "YOUR BOINC GFLOPS Total, GPU+CPU" is not Calculated by sandra

SiSoftware Sandra 2011.6.17.55
Results of the Benchmark Performance of the calculations GPGPU/GPCPU

Processeur OpenCL :

2*GPU
Results of the Benchmark
Assembler la Performance Shader : 300.12GFLOPS
Native Float Shaders : 1.58TFLOPS
Emulée Double Shaders : 57GFLOPS
Pic de Performance du Traitement ( PPP): 4.28TFLOPS

1*CPU
Results of the Benchmark
Assembler la Performance Shader : 21.34GFLOPS
Native Float Shaders : 29.41GFLOPS
Native Double Shaders : 15.48GFLOPS
Pic de Performance du Traitement (PPP) : 61GFLOPS

2*GPU+1*CPU
Résultats du Benchmark
Assembler la Performance Shader : 248.72GFLOPS
Native Float Shaders : 1.46TFLOPS
Emulée Double Shaders : 42.25GFLOPS
Pic de Performance du Traitement (PPP) : 4.34TFLOPS


----------



## DarkRyder

hmm.


----------



## DarkRyder

according to boinc my 6990 has 3370GFLOPs Per GPU so 6.740TeraFlops ?


----------



## BaByBlue69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13622255*
> according to boinc my 6990 has 3370GFLOPs Per GPU so 6.740TeraFlops ?










But how BOINC says to you "3370GFLOPs Per GPU"

I had the information that BOINC gives the GFLOPs of the GPU, when I have to ask the question!?

I always look... but I do not see where there is "6.740TeraFlops" in my list


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. move the decimal point over 3 places. at Assembler la Performance Shader : 248.72GFLOPS that is .24872 teraflops


----------



## BaByBlue69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13623415*
> lol. move the decimal point over 3 places. at Assembler la Performance Shader : 248.72GFLOPS that is .24872 teraflops


oki

2*GPU
Results of the Benchmark
Assembler la Performance Shader : 300.12GFLOPS = 0.30012TFLOPs
Native Float Shaders : 1.58TFLOPS
Emulée Double Shaders : 57GFLOPS = 0.057TFLOPs
Pic de Performance du Traitement ( PPP): 4.28TFLOPS

1*CPU
Results of the Benchmark
Assembler la Performance Shader : 21.34GFLOPS = 0.02134TFLOPs
Native Float Shaders : 29.41GFLOPS = 0.02941TFLOPs
Native Double Shaders : 15.48GFLOPS = 0.01548TFLOPs
Pic de Performance du Traitement (PPP) : 61GFLOPS = 0.061TFLOPs

2*GPU+1*CPU
Résultats du Benchmark
Assembler la Performance Shader : 248.72GFLOPS = 0.24872TFLOPs
Native Float Shaders : 1.46TFLOPS
Emulée Double Shaders : 42.25GFLOPS = 0.04225TFLOPs
Pic de Performance du Traitement (PPP) : 4.34TFLOPS








I to look always, but there is not still of "6.740TFLOPs
In this list









*PS: You did not still explain how said BOINC, whom you makes "3.370GTLOPs Per GPU"*


----------



## Tex1954

Phenom-955 CPU: (NIB 1090T on the way $159 total price with shipping from ebay)

NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 560 Ti (driver version 27527, CUDA version 4000, compute capability 2.1, 962MB, 974 GFLOPS peak)

NVIDIA GPU 1: GeForce GTX 560 Ti (driver version 27527, CUDA version 4000, compute capability 2.1, 962MB, 974 GFLOPS peak)

Intel i7-950 CPU:

NVIDIA GPU 0: GeForce GTX 460 (driver version 27527, CUDA version 4000, compute capability 2.1, 962MB, 710 GFLOPS peak)

NVIDIA GPU 1: GeForce GTX 460 (driver version 27527, CUDA version 4000, compute capability 2.1, 962MB, 710 GFLOPS peak)

So I guess my total computer capability for the moment on just GPU's is around 3368 GFlops or 3.368 TFlops peak...

The two new GTX 560 Ti's are running burnin on my crunch machine to test before I install the water blocks on them... and put in my new Danger Den LDR-29 Custom that shipped today... WoooHooo! Finally can install two radiators "inside" with that case... though not nearly as neat as the Corsair, it will do.

BTW, I installed the new 275 Nvidia Beta drivers and they seem to hold the clock speed better... and also seemed to speed up the crunch computer a bit since it appears to have minor SLI issues...
But, the cruncher is still running Vista which was always slower than Win7... so when my new Win7 software boxes arrive, I can do a better comparison. (I hate Vista)


----------



## DarkRyder

5/25/2011 1:11:20 AM | | ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon HD 6900 series (Cayman) (CAL version 1.4.1385, 2048MB, 3648 GFLOPS peak)
5/25/2011 1:11:20 AM | | ATI GPU 1: AMD Radeon HD 6900 series (Cayman) (CAL version 1.4.1385, 2048MB, 3648 GFLOPS peak)


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13628280*
> 5/25/2011 1:11:20 AM | | ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon HD 6900 series (Cayman) (CAL version 1.4.1385, 2048MB, 3648 GFLOPS peak)
> 5/25/2011 1:11:20 AM | | ATI GPU 1: AMD Radeon HD 6900 series (Cayman) (CAL version 1.4.1385, 2048MB, 3648 GFLOPS peak)


3.648 TFLOPS EACH!!!! Holy Crapoly Viceroy! What board exactly does that?

Good Grief that's flying! It's an order of magnitude faster than the 460's...

And I might add, a bit unbelievable...

Sheesh, I need faster crunchers...

Is that what BOINC reports??? You sure you didn't miss a decimal point somewhere???

LOL!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13628280*
> 5/25/2011 1:11:20 AM | | ATI GPU 0: AMD Radeon HD 6900 series (Cayman) (CAL version 1.4.1385, 2048MB, 3648 GFLOPS peak)
> 5/25/2011 1:11:20 AM | | ATI GPU 1: AMD Radeon HD 6900 series (Cayman) (CAL version 1.4.1385, 2048MB, 3648 GFLOPS peak)


LOL sorry dude but it sounds like a missed decimal i could be wrong thou u mite need to recheck ya numbers cause i have 2x 460 OC'ers and they r about 700+ jobys


----------



## DarkRyder

jobys? what in the heck is that? and as far as pure power, ati has been beating nvidia 2x-3x over since the 5870 came out. it takes specific cuda written apps to keep up.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13628780*
> jobys? what in the heck is that? and as far as pure power, ati has been beating nvidia 2x-3x over since the 5870 came out. it takes specific cuda written apps to keep up.


my bad, as i say i could be wrong


----------



## Tex1954

Still, it smells fishy to me... or was that the fish filets I cooked last night?

My major hangup with ATI in BOINC is lack of applications... but that seems to be slowly changing.

1500 Streams at 800MHZ isn't the same as 512 CUDA's at 2001 MHz... but it does seem that a couple of BOINC applications actually run much faster on ATI cards.

Personally, I always liked Nvidia for the support. In all my experience, Nvidia supports a larger community in more or less realtime fashion as compared to ATI. Again, this may change if ATI perceives a marketing angle it can use. (and maybe has already for all I know...)

Anyway, 6990 only compares to 590 since it's dual GPU... right? So someone with a 590 has to post their computing power specs....


----------



## DarkRyder

a single 6970 should be same as one of my cores.


----------



## Tex1954

Hmm, could be... Still, I think it's a BOINC bug or something. I can't believe one ATI GPU is so much faster than a 580 GPU... still believing and facts often conflict...


----------



## DarkRyder

its a difference in technology and the way the data is processed.


----------



## BionicAcid

I'm in!!! I think


----------



## DarkRyder

who's the girl in your avatar ?


----------



## BionicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13636788*
> who's the girl in your avatar ?


Misa Campo. The perfect girl =]


----------



## Tex1954

Why does her mouth look funny? Looks like she has a hotdog on her left side...


----------



## DarkRyder

she is picturing my hot dog


----------



## Tex1954

SIMAP seems to be up and working again...

After days of troubles, eOn2 is now running again. My first ever task on eOn2 lasted 125 seconds! LOL! Subsequent tasks look about the same... so that seems odd to me. A lot of small tasks would seem to easily overload the server, but what do I know...

Climate Prediction and Orbit are down for the duration I guess. Seems Orbit lost funding or something and I haven't checked lately on Climate Prediction...

[email protected] is running, average maybe 17 min tasks.

Leiden Classical crunching along better, WU's vary from around 20min to 1hr15min or so.

[email protected] is interesting. It has varied tasks as well running from around 15min on up to about 1hr5min or so. It's doing cancer peptide stuff (no, I have no idea what it is). I imagine the different WU lengths are different sub tasks, but haven't paid close enough attention to the WU names to say for sure. There are no task selection options there, so I have no way to know.

GPUGrid running on only ONE of my GPU's in one system averages 11.5 to 14 hours or so. They give a 25% bonus to complete within 48 hours I am told... so far all tasks run 100% without stopping due to my settings. LONG tasks!!! I had a shutdown due to power outage and overloaded UPS that didn't work (fixed now) and I let it restart. It ran, then compute errored out at the end. So now if system glitches, I abort the task and start a new task. So far I micromanage GPUGrid because I am not sure I want to run it wide open or run it at all. I sure don't want to hog two GPU's for 13 hours so only allow 1 task to download at a time.

So that's the lineup of recently added projects on my stuff. It's all crunching away according to whatever priority BOINC thinks is right with all the other stuff like QMC, YOYO, WCG, SETI etc... no complaints so far.... LOL!










PS: That power outage had a Spinhenge task go 5 hours and 326% before I noticed it too! ABORT!! LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

i got 40k in back dated work for climateprediction today. Seems as if they have been doing hardware and database updates past couple weeks. I guess we need to be looking forward to some new work in the near future.


----------



## Tex1954

I never was able to get a WU from Climate Prediction, so have no idea. Are they generally long tasks? CPU/GPU/ both?


----------



## DarkRyder

oh lord. they are anywhere from 100-700hr tasks depending on cpu power. Sorry tex, they are cpu only as of yet.


----------



## Tex1954

WOW!! Long tasks... hmmm... that brings a general thought to mind about multi task control...

One thing I have been looking into is a method to assign projects to only one particular CPU... sort of a managed CPU affinity thing. Also, would like to do the same with my GPU's... so for instance, GPUGrid could only run on GPU D0 etc...

So far, I've read some stuff about an app_info.xml thing but can't find it anywhere on my system nor any recent data on how to use it. Still looking around for things like that, maybe manually change the task.xml file or something.

Anyway, was near going to the BOINC website and asking the forum there if I can't find any particulars...


----------



## DarkRyder

and there is a lot of uploading data when it comes to climate. It sends data 3x maybe 4x during the process of a wu.


----------



## The Llama

Couldn't you run multiple instances of BOINC with each affinity set to a particular cpu? Then control the settings in each instance? Worth a try.


----------



## Tex1954

Multiple instances of BOINC is a possible option. Haven't really tested it yet, but I can pop up two BOINC managers... Hmmm.... That is a good idea though...

If it can be done without creating a big mess with too many separate installs with separate data/program directories, it would pretty much solve 2 of my biggest problems... and I could live without a couple of smaller options I would like to have...

Might have to play with some other internal variables or something... I think it still uses my Users/Owner/Apps... directory for some things... have to check...

Hmmmm, think I may tinker with that and see what I can do.







It might be I have to install it separately under two different users or something...

Thanks for the idea!!! Maybe I can make it do what I want that way! Maybe!!!

I'll report back any results...


















UPDATE 1: (95% of info from BOINC FAQ service and forums)

Short answer is BOINC.EXE will not allow multiple instances of itself to run and the .msi installer won't install two copies and specifically tests for that. Neither will it run under different users because it's a service at heart and again can't allow itself to be duplicated. However, it can be "forced" to run separately in a VM environment... I did try to run it from a command window, it loaded... didn't do a thing... couldn't talk to it or make it do anything... close command window and it closed too.

I run LINUX as well... possibly I can run LINUX in a VM under Windows or visa-versa... so checking into that now.

UPDATE 2:

Wow! Found out quickly that VM would work for CPU tasks, but NOT work for GPU tasks due to video driver conflict. CUDA x.x divers require separate and exclusive use of the cards and there is no way to disconnect one or the other card in a multi-card system in the software... (from several forums)

Bottom line is, for GPU tasks, seems I will be limited... the App_Info.xml and/or cc_config.xml are possibly my only options. BOINC itself is a rather separate entity made "generally" to run distributed tasks within it's API/wrapper specifications. It has very little control over the app itself and is structured according to the specific machine details only generally. It is basically a resource and application monitor at the CPU/GPU level, but has little inherent specific control; X CPU's equals X CPU projects, X GPU's equals X GPU projects...

Conclusion:
If I can't run multiple instances, if I can't figure out a way to make the specific task run on only one GPU, the only thing I "can" do is split my cheapo GPU's between two systems. Rather than have one system with pair of CUDA 2.0 GPU's and the other cheapo system with a pair of CUDA 1.1 GPU's, I can put one CUDA 1.1 GPU and one CUDA 2.0 GPU in each of two systems.

GPUGRID can't run on a CUDA 1.1 GPU so would automatically only use the CUDA 2.0 GPU... I think... Gosh, what an asymetric mess that would be... and BOINC would screw it up because it would assign a CUDA 1.1 capable task to the CUDA 2.0 GPU by default... so there again, no control. Hmmm... brainstorming says only answer would be dedicate a computer to one project only... and I don't like doing that either... poopoo kaakaa doodoo!

It was a good exercise, I learned a lot. Good idea... but BOINC won't cooperate... LOL!

Thanks!










NOTE: I am not a genius when it comes to Windows (or anything else for that matter!) and maybe I have misinterpreted some specifics, but this is the gist of what I discovered. Obviously I don't want to break my machine since it works perfectly as is, so didn't test much... But, I am going to ask the BOINC forum about this and will post any helpful links to that later. Perhaps there is an answer there I can't see...


----------



## BaByBlue69

Hello















I know not so the problem come from my PC but everything the WUs delivered by climatprediction.net is calculated 10 the second and "Mistake in calculation"








I am the only one


----------



## Tex1954

I haven't tried it yet.. and from the length of the task and problems, not sure I want to!


----------



## jigglylizard

Feel free to add me for GPUGrid , Rosetta and WCG


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69*


Hello















I know not so the problem come from my PC but everything the WUs delivered by climatprediction.net is calculated 10 the second and "Mistake in calculation"








I am the only one










Some projects seem to have problems. For instance, I can't run GPUGrid on my GTX 460's, but it runs fine on the GTX 560's. Go figure... it's some software thing I suppose.

Not to worry, plenty of other things to do...


----------



## BaByBlue69

GPUGrid, Is made that for Nvidia.....


----------



## DarkRyder

gpugrid.net did beta test apps for ati over a year ago, but they had major issues with them so they took them offline.


----------



## DarkRyder

i havent gotten much work from climateprediction since they came back online. I'm assuming they are having problems after the upgrade.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13850104*
> i havent gotten much work from climateprediction since they came back online. I'm assuming they are having problems after the upgrade.


Climate Prediction: Home of the work units that take MONTHS to complete.


----------



## DarkRyder

i can get them done in a couple days on the sandy. work units that show up as a few hundred hours show as 70hrs on the sandy.


----------



## deegon

i got heaps of them, 4 cranking so far all about 60 hours each but i wouldn't mind one of the big ones
and that climateprediction has a few hiccups in its programing, It Errored out while downloading lol


----------



## DarkRyder

got a new one has it taking 40 hrs


----------



## BaByBlue69

hello,
For the interested, the [email protected] distributes WUs


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69;13886400*
> hello,
> For the interested, the [email protected] distributes WUs


Really? I have been on [email protected] since April 24, 2011 and NEVER got a WU... still don't have any work units...

What do they do? Give out 10 at a time or something?

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

i've never heard of them lol


----------



## BaByBlue69

It is The Big collisionneur of hadrons (LHC)

It is just in 1hours from my home

site LHC

WU:1308197068 ue 871.381559 ct 3.432022 fe 3000000000000 nm w3_lhc270_25__34__s__64.31_59.32__56_58__5__52.5_1_sixvf_boinc161284_1 et 7.647438



I think that it is a test of [email protected] to see the compatibility "Soft/OS/Boinc/Processor"


----------



## Tex1954

And Still no WU to crunch...

Sooo, wuzzup with that?

LOL!










lhcathome6/16/2011 9:51:45 AMSending scheduler request: Requested by user.
lhcathome6/16/2011 9:51:45 AMRequesting new tasks for CPU and NVIDIA GPU
lhcathome6/16/2011 9:51:47 AMScheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks


----------



## DarkRyder

guess i'll add it and see how it does.


----------



## magic8192

I thought the world was going to end when they fired that thing off? Since we are all still here, I just as well add them and crunch some WUs


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192;13893343*
> I thought the world was going to end when they fired that thing off? Since we are all still here, I just as well add them and crunch some WUs


They've done it several times and we're all still alive! Reminds me of when they were going to launch the Nuclear Bomb for the first time on a test site and one of the possibilities was the sky catching on fire and the atmosphere getting destroyed or something like that...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglylizard;13895142*
> They've done it several times and we're all still alive! Reminds me of when they were going to launch the Nuclear Bomb for the first time on a test site and one of the possibilities was the sky catching on fire and the atmosphere getting destroyed or something like that...


LOL! Those "Sky Catch Fire" things were pure hysteria created by frightened/ignorant folks and scientists that didn't want us to use it... for obvious reasons.

Please note, if those nah-sayers from back when could have stopped it, then Hitler could have won the war with just a little more luck... because Hitler would have used as many as he could send on missiles all over the world...

And I still don't have any LHC WU's!!!!!










Anyway, been working on this...

http://tex1954.imgur.com/41VU2#4V12t


----------



## DarkRyder

tex is a meaniehead, he doesnt talk to me anymore


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13898313*
> tex is a meaniehead, he doesnt talk to me anymore


Hi DarkRyder!!! LOL!

I'm not meanie!! I'm busy! I had to shut down the beater box to grab and paint that RX-240 rad for the DD box.

Both rads done now, both GTX560 Ti's got water blocks on them now... just continuing the assembly process...

When I am ready, main computer gets turned off, drained, then put the i7-950 Mobo and some parts in the DD box to complete it... Then AMD 1090T parts go into Corsair-800D box...

Just busy bro...










http://tex1954.imgur.com/41VU2#4V12t


----------



## DarkRyder

you dont get on msn anymore


----------



## Tex1954

DarkRyder, the main system is barely running, ready to shut down at a moments notice so I can disassemble it and put the Mobo etc. in new box. Plus, major T-Storms came through last night/early morning... lost power... and doing updates...

And yes, I'm still busy... but be back on soon!

The new black and red beater box is complete for now. It needs a new side window to mount a big fan better without hitting the power supply... cheapo box. It's crunching away while I try to finish up the new box...

http://tex1954.imgur.com/41VU2#4HyDu

Here is the beater box done for now...

http://tex1954.imgur.com/beater_box_build__amd_955__water_cooled#xuqSm


----------



## DarkRyder

black and red beater box? lol nice. i hear ya on the storms. I think we are getting those from you tonight, they are supposed the last a few days too.


----------



## Tex1954

Welp, off to the UPS store after a shower etc... sheesh, can't get the new case to go together without a problem at every turn. I think their engineers/designers are very amature... good grief.

I updated the photo albums above...

And yes, Red/Black was the AZZA theme so I just stuck with it... cost some cleaning alcohol and a small can of spray paint... and I added more tiewraps to the fan harness as well so it isn't dangling all over the place! One of these days, I might invest in some cable covering for better looks... but not today...

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. nice. i think here at ocn in the artisans thread there is a guy that does cheap high quality cable sleeving just for the guys here at OCN. might outta give him a shout.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! I know how to sleeve... I crimped all the pins and made that harness myself...

I'm just going to have to break down and buy some sleeving one of these days... but it won't affect the operation! System runs 24/7 4.0GHz and 38c...










PS: You will be getting the leftover AZZA fan DarkRyder... I stuck it on the side panel of the other box... LOL!


----------



## Darkslayer7

Count me in . I started today , and i will continue to donate .

Running on 1 CPU (4 core ) , and a (2)GTX 295 ( 2x275GTX )

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_graph.php?pr=bo&id=7c8d9b8f1f5da68ac3de2b7361bdb952


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7;13927331*
> Count me in . I started today , and i will continue to donate .
> 
> Running on 1 CPU (4 core ) , and a (2)GTX 295 ( 2x275GTX )
> 
> http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz/show_user.php?userid=29809


Welcome to our BOINC team!


----------



## deegon

does any one know of any hi bandwidth projects? ones that send a lot of info per unit?


----------



## Tex1954

GPUGRID has like 70MByte tasks that take forever to upload and einstein has 4MByte tasks... those are about the largest I am aware of. If you are asking what completes fastest and therefore needs a lot of net uploads/downloads, eOn takes a couple minutes to finish and you can crunch a ton of them over the day...


----------



## DarkRyder

climateprediction will send back like 3-4 30mb files back during the process of 1 work unit. the size could be more, take that with a grain of salt. i know that the computing for clean energy project for wcg sometimes has 20mb+ file sizes to upload.


----------



## Tex1954

Get one of these New Crunching Boxes to help out...

(Finally Done!!)


----------



## DarkRyder

*drools* me want me want! i get one first!


----------



## deegon

very nice Tex!







i too are looken at water cool mods soon, the job looks good


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks.. it was done out of necessity... and was the cheapest solution. And it sure looks better than an 800D with 9 fans and wires all over.. just put my SIG rig parts in the box...

Of course, i took the opportunity to clean up a few things and replace the worn out Corsair RAM cooler fans with Chrome bladed aluminum Evercool fans... and went all 7/16" ID Tygon on 1/2" barbs...


----------



## DarkRyder

are those pics of the old machine you were upgrading ?


----------



## Tex1954

Yes. that is the side of the 800D... it wouldn't cool enough without major mods... It needed 2 large radiators. Well, I figure two RX sized radiators would do it but needed a new box... I looked at Mountain Mods, XSPC, Danger Den, and others and decided the DD box was biggest bang for the buck.

Now, the 800D is being cleaned up and the 1090T Mobo/CPU and GTX 460's going into it...

I'll take pics of that too.


----------



## DarkRyder

sounds good man, keep us updated.


----------



## Canadatron

There! Just joined up on team Overclock.net! Looking forward to contributing with all of you.


----------



## Tex1954

Welcome aboard! Glad to have you!


----------



## gamer11200

Welcome Canadatron, what projects are you running?


----------



## bushbaby

Just joined the team on the Milkyway project. I hope what I can achieve is helpful!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bushbaby*


Just joined the team on the Milkyway project. I hope what I can achieve is helpful!


Welcome!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bushbaby;14134518*
> Just joined the team on the Milkyway project. I hope what I can achieve is helpful!


nice to have you.


----------



## Finrond

welcome all you new BOINCers!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Finally starting up my BOINC-ing again. Haven't ran the client in several years, but have been crunching for the SETI project since 1999!









Joined the Overclock.net team for SETI


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;14460785*
> Finally starting up my BOINC-ing again. Haven't ran the client in several years, but have been crunching for the SETI project since 1999!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joined the Overclock.net team for SETI:wheee:


Welcome angrybutcher! Time to grab some work units, butcher them, and feed them back to the [email protected] servers!

Are you running both the CPU and the Nvidia GPU on Seti?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


Finally starting up my BOINC-ing again. Haven't ran the client in several years, but have been crunching for the SETI project since 1999!









Joined the Overclock.net team for SETI










GREAT! Glad you are aboard!!!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Only have it setup on my laptop at the moment (Centrino 2 lol), but will be attempting both my 2500k and 570 tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Angrybutcher

[24 hour delayed double post]

I have found the love in GPU computing lol. My sig system is now churning out results faster than the slow ass SETI servers can send me work! The CPU @ 5ghz is averaging about an hour and a half for four packets (4 cores). The Fermi 570 @ 905mhz is doing a packet every 6-10 minutes lol. My 2.8ghz Centrino is struggling at 3.5-4 hours per packet, per core and the built in ATI chip doesn't seem to be assisting.

If the averages stay the same, this computer will do as much work in two weeks, that my prior computers did in 5 years!! I started in 1999 and quit in 2005ish, started again yesterday









I'll post a picture later, but with both the CPU and GPU crunching, CPU is sitting at about 60c, GPU at 41C and my water temp jumped to 35C


----------



## magic8192

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


[24 hour delayed double post]

I have found the love in GPU computing lol. My sig system is now churning out results faster than the slow ass SETI servers can send me work! The CPU @ 5ghz is averaging about an hour and a half for four packets (4 cores). The Fermi 570 @ 905mhz is doing a packet every 6-10 minutes lol. My 2.8ghz Centrino is struggling at 3.5-4 hours per packet, per core and the built in ATI chip doesn't seem to be assisting.

If the averages stay the same, this computer will do as much work in two weeks, that my prior computers did in 5 years!! I started in 1999 and quit in 2005ish, started again yesterday









I'll post a picture later, but with both the CPU and GPU crunching, CPU is sitting at about 60c, GPU at 41C and my water temp jumped to 35C










Welcome to GPU computing







 My experiences are similar. The friendly competition and points make it even more fun.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


[24 hour delayed double post]

I have found the love in GPU computing lol. My sig system is now churning out results faster than the slow ass SETI servers can send me work! The CPU @ 5ghz is averaging about an hour and a half for four packets (4 cores). The Fermi 570 @ 905mhz is doing a packet every 6-10 minutes lol. My 2.8ghz Centrino is struggling at 3.5-4 hours per packet, per core and the built in ATI chip doesn't seem to be assisting.

If the averages stay the same, this computer will do as much work in two weeks, that my prior computers did in 5 years!! I started in 1999 and quit in 2005ish, started again yesterday









I'll post a picture later, but with both the CPU and GPU crunching, CPU is sitting at about 60c, GPU at 41C and my water temp jumped to 35C










Glad to hear that you are enjoying it so far! Jump onto BOINCers Gone Bonkers 10 next month and we will see whatcha got


----------



## Angrybutcher

Took an interesting screenshot and picture of my fan controller (temp monitor). The red text on the controller was added in Photoshop. My CPU temps seem a bit high, but with the GPU also chugging away, my water temp is about 4c above where it sits when either the GPU or CPU are maxed, not both.


----------



## videoman5

Just got done setting up my netbook and an old computer I had laying around:









They aren't the fastest, but they crunch dammit!


----------



## Tex1954

Are you kidding? I have my old Dell D610 laptop running 24/7... 1.6GHz Pentium-M!

Every point counts and helps the team! Welcome aboard! Glad to have you!

Run what ya got, no apologies!


----------



## gamer11200

Looks good there videoman. Are you also crunching on those HD 4700/4800s?


----------



## Jayce1971

Don't know if I'm officially a member yet. Should have credit from SETI, Milky way, and distrRTgen. Computer was severely overheating while doing wu's, so replaced everything relevant! Much better now....


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*


Don't know if I'm officially a member yet. Should have credit from SETI, Milky way, and distrRTgen. Computer was severely overheating while doing wu's, so replaced everything relevant! Much better now....


I've had similar issues. Not heat related, but my video driver is randomly restarting, causing my card to downclock to 405mhz. Slowly working my OC back a bit to see where it becomes "stable".


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;14550391*
> I've had similar issues. Not heat related, but my video driver is randomly restarting, causing my card to downclock to 405mhz. Slowly working my OC back a bit to see where it becomes "stable".


When I want the fastest shader/core clocks, I found out that I had to slow down the Memory speed just a tad... from 2100 to 2040 and then I could send the clocks really high...

But, it only works if I can keep the temps below 59c... seems like at 61c or so they go south a little.... I have one profile uses 2020 MHz memory speed and 1050 core clock... but that's a suicide run setting at max volts...

LOL!


----------



## Angrybutcher

I don't have temperature issues like that. My 570 seems to max at 41c even while the water is at 34c


----------



## Jayce1971

my previous proc, [email protected] would hit 79c before shutting down automatically. I don't see over 46c running wu 24/7. I believe I must have damaged it, as running prime or boinc would just heat up to glowing, even under water.

the 560's run from 48-56c while running wu's. 80% fanspeed. Running at stock oc with .949v.


----------



## Tex1954

Yup, they run tons cooler at stock or at only very slight overclocks. But, max out the voltages and speeds on the CPU's and GPU's and double the heat output or more. It seems non-linear to me, but I have to keep in mind my cooling system limitations. I wanted fairly slow 1500 rpm fans... not like the screaming half dozen 120x38 140cfm fans running on the other two boxes...

Somehow, this need for speed thing gets under the skin and ya have to scratch it... can't get rid of it. I'm simply not happy running stock speeds... but the systems run tons cooler, use a lot less power and are a lot quieter at 7v vs. 12v...

I might have to try that someday, run the cpu/gpu's at stock speed and see how long I can stand to leave them like that...

LOL!










Oh, the two AMD systems run 42ish maxed out with fans 12v... they run low 30's at stock speeds with fans at 7v....


----------



## Angrybutcher

Hmm, so my issue isn't a crashing driver. I've only been noticing it after I suspend work, play a game, then resume. After that, my GPU is stuck at 405mhz until I reboot.


----------



## Tex1954

Yes, that is the fault of the CUDA 4.0 drivers that install with any Nvidia drivers 270.xxx and above. It's an ongoing problem that the BOINC dev team are working on.

As an aside, I tried the 280 drivers with the 460's and they were terrible. Tasks ran all over the place no matter what settings, jumped up/down a ton and of course the good old sticky downclock thing happened... so went back to 266.58 drivers. I couldn't even get Prime Grid to run nicely... I don't know about the future, hope Nvidia gets it fixed. I think it's partly their fault as well.


----------



## gamer11200

I've been using the 275.33 drivers on the GTS450 and I'm not having any issues with it.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I'm currently on 275.33. Any idea if there's an order that causes it? Pretty certain I've been doing like I said before. Suspend boinc work, play something, resume and find the downclock. Maybe I'll try to stop boinc all together next time.


----------



## Tex1954

Any of the CUDA 4.0 drivers have the same problem. However, some folks have had different results with different settings. There is simply nothing to be done about it.

Possibly you can get the first release driver for you card like I did. The 560's first released with a special 266.66 driver that only works with the 560's and not on the 460's.

Use these drivers and your problems will go away I bet...

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-266.58-whql-driver.html

Fixed all my problems and run fine.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Just "downgraded" to 266.58 and my downclock issue has gone away. Thanks! +rep

Now hopefully one of the teams can figure out the problem. I'd rather be on the 270+ drivers!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;14585815*
> Just "downgraded" to 266.58 and my downclock issue has gone away. Thanks! +rep
> 
> Now hopefully one of the teams can figure out the problem. I'd rather be on the 270+ drivers!


Yup, you and me and a million other BOINCers... LOL!


----------



## Invader_Zim21

Hey all, I'm new to this whole BOINC thing, mate was telling me about it the other week so i decided i might as well contribute


----------



## deegon

hi good to have ya







there is Projects of The Month if u would like to contribute, they are the ones that need that little extra push, OCN is a grate place, BOINC ON


----------



## Tex1954

Yup, welcome aboard! Have fun! Crunch a bunch!


----------



## gamer11200

Welcome Invader_Zim!


----------



## ErOR

Welcome Invader Zim


----------



## Tex1954

Well this is borked... USA passed us again bragging about 112sparky pushing them through...

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_team_stats.php?pr=bo&st=0#34

I need my 6990 to get here, I'll drop it in the 1090T box and let it rip... latest news from TigerDirect is they are expecting it by 8/31/11.... hmph...


----------



## kizwan

Hi all, I just BOINC-ed.


----------



## DarkRyder

good for you. i BOINC every time i get up in the morning. It helps me get ready for the day.


----------



## Tex1954

You just BOINC'ed??? Congrats!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Well dont forget, I am Dr. Boincinstein.


----------



## Starbomba

About time i appeared on the Team List.









EDIT: Now i noticed, 900th post


----------



## DarkRyder

yay!!! 900 man, boy does the time fly.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;14856649*
> yay!!! 900 man, boy does the time fly.


I know. And that's considering i spent almost a year and a half being a ghost member


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## one-shot

Is there a list for Team rank only for WCG and/or other projects instead of total BOINC points? I didn't see a sticky or list on the main page.


----------



## Aleksipoika

You can see those from www.boincstats.com search for team overclock.net. There is list of projects,members,stats and standings.


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleksipoika;15097357*
> You can see those from www.boincstats.com search for team overclock.net. There is list of projects,members,stats and standings.


Thanks a lot. I searched my own name, clicked on detailed states, and found team position. I'm currently 31 right now and have some work to do! I should be in top 30 within the next few days!


----------



## DarkRyder

not bad man. I just notices i'm about the break into the top 900 on OCN's [email protected] Team as well lol


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;15112432*
> not bad man. I just notices i'm about the break into the top 900 on OCN's [email protected] Team as well lol


I was 30, then I stopped running WCG for a day to run Prime Grid, and I dropped back to 31. Blast Crisis has more PPD than me and put me back 1 place. I think he has an i7 2600K. He's scoring around 4K BOINC ppd in WCG. New CPUs need to come out sooner! How many points do you have in [email protected]? I folded for Tech Report(2630) 2 years ago. I think I have around 370K there after a few months with my 2 GTX 260s.


----------



## Blast_Crisis

I don't have an i7 2600K. I have an 1100T in my main rig and an HTPC with a 1055T.


----------



## one-shot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blast_Crisis*


I don't have an i7 2600K. I have an 1100T in my main rig and an HTPC with a 1055T.











Very nice. I saw you creepin' up on me throughout the last few days.


----------



## Blast_Crisis

Now that WCG isn't one of our Projects of the Month, I'll probably take some processing time away from it...you'll be ahead of me again in no time








.


----------



## Blitz6804

I just realized I never signed up here...









I cannot afford to crunch as much as I should, but I can at least put out 12.5k or so a day on [email protected]

EDIT: Unfortunately, there are two of me on the stats. When I first did it October 2010 (80k or so) and when I just resumed three days ago (60k or so). I signed into my BAM account, synced it with BOINC, and resumed, and it made me a new account for some reason.









Whatever.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

just reinstalled and currently running gpugrid and collatz.
running on old crappy baked BFG 260.. will switch out to CF 5830's soon.


----------



## Jayce1971

Anyone know how to get SETI points to attach? Every other project I'm doing is grouped together but this one, and I can't get the points to show up in boincstats. I changed the email so that they are all the same, but bam won't recognize the ones from seti for some reason.


----------



## goodtobeking

Can anyone tell me how you get almost 1million points in LHC in a single day?? A new OCN member just pulled that. Bartonn is either has a massive server at his disposal, is cheating, or it is some kinda glitch.

EDIT: Just looking into it, but he got all them points using an Q8200 system?? And if it is all true, he is 2nd world wide in points for LHC. Plus he also put out 1/4 million in Milkyway too.

But, I wanna million points in LHC...


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! He did it with MAGIC!!! PC-MAGIC!!!!

And, for me, I sure don't complain about the points! WOOHOOO!


----------



## Jayce1971

I sure hope he wants to join our team! King, I've had it showing that I earned 10mil points in one day. What happened was BAM! re-grouping my stats under a single user name so they all show up together. Also, people run these projects without being on a network, and occasionally wu's get banked up until they reconnect. Alot of things can contribute to outstanding, or even negative credits. Look at team "the Knights that say ni" and their -980 million today. Brings them within our range.....


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how you get almost 1million points in LHC in a single day?? A new OCN member just pulled that. Bartonn is either has a massive server at his disposal, is cheating, or it is some kinda glitch.
> EDIT: Just looking into it, but he got all them points using an Q8200 system?? And if it is all true, he is 2nd world wide in points for LHC. Plus he also put out 1/4 million in Milkyway too.
> But, I wanna million points in LHC...


so do I


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how you get almost 1million points in LHC in a single day?? A new OCN member just pulled that. Bartonn is either has a massive server at his disposal, is cheating, or it is some kinda glitch.
> EDIT: Just looking into it, but he got all them points using an Q8200 system?? And if it is all true, he is 2nd world wide in points for LHC. Plus he also put out 1/4 million in Milkyway too.
> But, I wanna million points in LHC...


My best guess would be a glitch in the validator for LHC classic.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> My best guess would be a glitch in the validator for LHC classic.


Naaaaa, this is OCN!!! They just overclocked their system to 56000GHz is all...

LOL!


----------



## granno21

Just broke into the top 100 in team overclock.net









I can now see all the big dogs on the same screen as me on Boinc Stats. Nice work guys moving ahead of TitanesDC and Boinc.at. We are closing in on Anandtech. The next BGB should give us a big boost.


----------



## Tex1954

NICE! Good feeling!

But the most important thing is helping research in whatever projects you like! Points is cool, but not the real reason to BOINC IMHO.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> NICE! Good feeling!
> But the most important thing is helping research in whatever projects you like! Points is cool, but not the real reason to BOINC IMHO.


Completely agree. Projects and research come first, but until someone creates an ATI science project, I'm running Moo! Wrapper for points and the off chance of winning the money to further upgrade my crunching machine


----------



## Tex1954

Milkyway (which has been down for over a week) is good... Collatz is math junk... Moo! is okay... and maybe when POEM comes out with their stuff it should run on ATI...


----------



## DarkRyder

or so we hope


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

Hello! I've just started BOINC-ing and folding - how can I be added to the team on here? I believe I specified that I was from OCN on my BOINC Manager.


----------



## Tex1954

Just select your team on your projects as Overclock.net and that's it!

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

Excellent! I think I've got it. I'm currently running [email protected] and [email protected] - any suggestions as to others I should run?


----------



## magic8192

Check out the projects of the month, and welcome to the team.


----------



## tommykl

Man I am going to lose several spots over the next two weeks with my move from Louisville to Utah since my main rig is is not going to be running for the most part. Some how I don't think that a 7 year old laptop with a 1.1 ghz Celeron and dead battery will crank out many points.


----------



## Jayce1971

I thought you had to live in KY to make big points? Lol


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah! what he said!


----------



## Jayce1971

50 mil this morning......(sigh of satisfaction).....


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> 50 mil this morning......(sigh of satisfaction).....


Congrats! Now time to reach for that 100 million milestone.


----------



## Tex1954

Nice!!! BTW, I'm working on the Big Dawg updates and such today as well... we'll get this in today...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> 50 mil this morning......(sigh of satisfaction).....


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## strap624

Should be cracking 3 mil soon


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> 50 mil this morning......(sigh of satisfaction).....


sweet 50 mill *long whistle* can't wait to see you up in the 100s









Congrats!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> sweet 50 mill *long whistle* can't wait to see you up in the 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Deegon, what have you been feeding your rig lately!?!? You are really cranking it up!!!







Looks like the dirt WU's are like steroids for your rig!!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Deegon, what have you been feeding your rig lately!?!? You are really cranking it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the dirt WU's are like steroids for your rig!!


Not goen to look a gift horse in the mouth

and as far as DistrRTgen goes it's a case of take it when ya can, sort of like SETI







and on the back of the Moo! Wrapper problem well it's good timing because it keeps up our point level


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> sweet 50 mill *long whistle* can't wait to see you up in the 100s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks, guys. I'll let the desktop just do what it does. Slow and steady.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Not goen to look a gift horse in the mouth
> 
> and as far as DistrRTgen goes it's a case of take it when ya can, sort of like SETI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the back of the Moo! Wrapper problem well it's good timing because it keeps up our point level


Yeah, the MooWrapper issues are causing some problems as far as points go. I was able to report a bunch of completed WU's last night, and I even started to get a few new WU's, but now it looks like no new WU's are available.


----------



## DarkRyder

good thing i have about 1000wu's saved up per machine. in case there is a rainy week


----------



## Angrybutcher

Tex, you're on my radar for me to pass you.....in 353 days (based on current RAC) lol


----------



## DarkRyder

watch out tex, the butcher is gonna getcha!!


----------



## Tex1954

Oh oh... well, deegon just passed me on combined points and team position...

Guess it's AB next eah?

LOL!

Truth is, I crunch what I like and DistRTgen and Moo! and PrimeGrid ain't on my list... except for BGB...


----------



## lagittaja

Same here Tex. Currently I like running GPUGrid and WCG's HCC.

For the next BGB's if DistrRTgen is available I'll run only that lol.

Currently looking for my GPUGrid RAC to stabilize. Today's burst of milkyway sure doesn't help in that lol


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Well, some lucky winner chose to run Milkyway on the 1100T/HD6990 system and lucked out getting extra high points looks like...

Boinc Tasks says the system has punched out 700K in 27 hours... not bad... we will see how it does in 4 days running...

Anyway, I'm a sort of exception to the Combined points rule... it doesn't concern me in the least. I crunches what I likes... changes often... mostly like Biomedical and space/ET related stuff... GPUGrid is nice too... I like that one, just that I tend to run SETI when it's available, then Einstein... Do some GPUGrid from time to time...


----------



## Hydrored

3 million today. I had a day of down time to add a third 6970 in the mix

EDIT: We should get our BOINC stats listed under our names like folding at home does. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tex1954

Dang Hydro! If you ever have some spares, send them my way...

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> 3 million today. I had a day of down time to add a third 6970 in the mix
> EDIT: We should get our BOINC stats listed under our names like folding at home does. What do you guys think?


3 million total? thats it? I was expecting so much more outta you!







come on man, let me see what that rig can do!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> 3 million today. I had a day of down time to add a third 6970 in the mix
> EDIT: We should get our BOINC stats listed under our names like folding at home does. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 3 million total? thats it? I was expecting so much more outta you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on man, let me see what that rig can do!
Click to expand...

I had to play at least a couple hours eeeerp i mean a couple days of BF3 on my new rig


----------



## DarkRyder

uh huh, add me as a friend on origin then


----------



## Hydrored

whats your origin name?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> whats your origin name?


lucasjcdr


----------



## Hydrored

added


----------



## DarkRyder

i dont see you, should i ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well im down and out either my sandy cpu or board died it was running fine then just had a bsod then it wont power on.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i dont see you, should i ?


on the globe in the bottom left click on that and accept my friend request


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Well im down and out either my sandy cpu or board died it was running fine then just had a bsod then it wont power on.


Your sig rig? Pull everything but the bare minimum needed to start out and see if she will start


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Well im down and out either my sandy cpu or board died it was running fine then just had a bsod then it wont power on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Your sig rig? Pull everything but the bare minimum needed to start out and see if she will start


Hope every thing is ok dude


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Your sig rig? Pull everything but the bare minimum needed to start out and see if she will start


tried that the psu wont power up anytime the 8pin cpu power is connected. Good thing im still in warranty of newegg just got the stuff jan 27th im testing my cpu in a friends pc tommor but im wondering if i should just try to rma everything back to newegg to not chance anything.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Your sig rig? Pull everything but the bare minimum needed to start out and see if she will start
> 
> 
> 
> tried that the psu wont power up anytime the 8pin cpu power is connected. Good thing im still in warranty of newegg just got the stuff jan 27th im testing my cpu in a friends pc tommor but im wondering if i should just try to rma everything back to newegg to not chance anything.
Click to expand...

Man i had an issue just like that where the mb was shorting out on a stud that i did not remove from the case. Not really sure how you would get a short now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Man i had an issue just like that where the mb was shorting out on a stud that i did not remove from the case. Not really sure how you would get a short now.


yea cant its not even in a case right now and on a wood desk.


----------



## DarkRyder

good luck on this wolf...


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> tried that the psu wont power up anytime the 8pin cpu power is connected. Good thing im still in warranty of newegg just got the stuff jan 27th im testing my cpu in a friends pc tommor but im wondering if i should just try to rma everything back to newegg to not chance anything.


do you have a spear PSU laying around then you could give it a try?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> on the globe in the bottom left click on that and accept my friend request


doesnt show any requests. whats your origin name ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> do you have a spear PSU laying around then you could give it a try?


tried that to does exact same thing im going to test my cpu today but im wondering even if it posts in my friends pc if i should try to rma both the board and cpu to newegg so i dont take a chance and the board end up being bad also if the cpu does not work.


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> tried that the psu wont power up anytime the 8pin cpu power is connected. Good thing im still in warranty of newegg just got the stuff jan 27th im testing my cpu in a friends pc tommor but im wondering if i should just try to rma everything back to newegg to not chance anything.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> tried that to does exact same thing im going to test my cpu today but im wondering even if it posts in my friends pc if i should try to rma both the board and cpu to newegg so i dont take a chance and the board end up being bad also if the cpu does not work.


:-/ From limited experience, that certainly sounds like a MB issue, unless your 8pin on the PSU is bad. If you've got a meter, I'd double check the 8pin first. I don't see how it could be the CPU, if there PSU won't power up when the 8pin is connected. Especially if it did the same thing with another working PSU, I would 99% say that's a mobo issue.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> :-/ From limited experience, that certainly sounds like a MB issue, unless your 8pin on the PSU is bad. If you've got a meter, I'd double check the 8pin first. I don't see how it could be the CPU, if there PSU won't power up when the 8pin is connected. Especially if it did the same thing with another working PSU, I would 99% say that's a mobo issue.


yea im going to test the cpu in a friends pc but im wondering if the motherboard dieing did any dammage to it.

Called asus and they think its the board somthing inside of it shorted out and to rma it im still going to test the cpu also.
cpus dead also need to check ram if motherboard died and cpu might be ram also.


----------



## Phen1863

joined the team the other day when I started boincing! Glad to be able to help


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phen1863*
> 
> joined the team the other day when I started boincing! Glad to be able to help


Welcome to the team Phen1863! Nice to have you in our team









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phen1863*
> 
> joined the team the other day when I started boincing! Glad to be able to help


Cool! Welcome to team OCN!


----------



## deegon

Welcome and good to have you on the team


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phen1863*
> 
> joined the team the other day when I started boincing! Glad to be able to help


Great to have you on the team. What projects are you running or interested in?


----------



## Phen1863

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Great to have you on the team. What projects are you running or interested in?


Thanks so much for all the warm welcomes! Right now I'm running [email protected] and attempting to run [email protected] which doesn't seem to be working properly (doesn't seem to want to start up correctly, perhaps having trouble downloading)

I'm interested in medical research mostly simply because to me it seems like something we can all benefit from. I'm just not sure what projects would be best, given my hardware. I do really like the boinc system though. Something for everyone it seems and each project seems to have a worthy cause. Pretty awesome stuff!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phen1863*
> 
> joined the team the other day when I started boincing! Glad to be able to help


Welcome to the team


----------



## Hydrored

Going to be breaking 5 million shortly
Top one hundo here I come!

(I had to kick it up a notch after dark insulted me on my 3 million points)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> 3 million today. I had a day of down time to add a third 6970 in the mix
> EDIT: We should get our BOINC stats listed under our names like folding at home does. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 3 million total? thats it? I was expecting so much more outta you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on man, let me see what that rig can do!
Click to expand...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Going to be breaking 5 million shortly
> Top one hundo here I come!
> (I had to kick it up a notch after dark insulted me on my 3 million points)


i wanna see you in the top 10!


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Going to be breaking 5 million shortly
> Top one hundo here I come!
> (I had to kick it up a notch after dark insulted me on my 3 million points)
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna see you in the top 10!
Click to expand...

I have to leave the country again soon so hopefully my wife can handle holding down the pc fort


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My sandy is back up and running gota love newegg i called wed to get a adv rma for my cpu motherboard and ram dieing all at the same time. And they got it to me by friday and i finaly got it all put back together.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I need to do an advanced rma on my memory. One stick of this Gskill is bad and I hate to send it in, then wait for the return.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> My sandy is back up and running gota love newegg i called wed to get a adv rma for my cpu motherboard and ram dieing all at the same time. And they got it to me by friday and i finaly got it all put back together.


That is awesome dude, congrats on the fast turn around


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phen1863*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Great to have you on the team. What projects are you running or interested in?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all the warm welcomes! Right now I'm running [email protected] and attempting to run [email protected] which doesn't seem to be working properly (doesn't seem to want to start up correctly, perhaps having trouble downloading)
> 
> I'm interested in medical research mostly simply because to me it seems like something we can all benefit from. I'm just not sure what projects would be best, given my hardware. I do really like the boinc system though. Something for everyone it seems and each project seems to have a worthy cause. Pretty awesome stuff!
Click to expand...

That's the beauty of boinc. Participate in any project you please







And it doesn't matter whether you have fast or slow computer, contribution is contribution.
For medical I'll mention www.worldcommunitygrid.org go check it out, that's where I started my boincing









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## granno21

Why have the spammers been so bad lately. Seems like every day I get a notification that a really old Boinc thread has been updated by a fake account


----------



## lagittaja

I noticed the same thing.. :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I should be back putting out over 1mil points starting tommor got my pc up and running way i want it 4800mhz on 1.36 vcore 6hrs prime stable at fairly low temps.


----------



## Jayce1971

Tis that time of year once again. Got the grill cleaned up. I'm grilling steaks for most of my family tonight. About 20 lbs of porterhouse, T-bone, ribeye, KC strip, and some beautiful fillet mignon, straight from the local butchers shop. Wish y'all could swing by, but then, might not have enough to go around! Veggies in the smoker right now... couple of hours to go! WOOT! I love being a omnivore, but MEAT is still where it's at.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Tis that time of year once again. Got the grill cleaned up. I'm grilling steaks for most of my family tonight. About 20 lbs of porterhouse, T-bone, ribeye, KC strip, and some beautiful fillet mignon, straight from the local butchers shop. Wish y'all could swing by, but then, might not have enough to go around! Veggies in the smoker right now... couple of hours to go! WOOT! I love being a omnivore, but MEAT is still where it's at.


MMMMMMmmmmm........MEAT!!! I could go for a good ribeye right now! Beef...it's whats for dinner! Enjoy the BBQ!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> MMMMMMmmmmm........MEAT!!! I could go for a good ribeye right now! Beef...it's whats for dinner! Enjoy the BBQ!


haha i had a nice blackend prime rib last night it was good.


----------



## Jayce1971

Was definately a success. My folks got me a new grill last year for B-day, and it's awsome. Ended up having about 11 people over, and there was only one steak left! Everything turned out just right. I'll be heading on the road shortly for work, and will be one of the few times this year we can all get together. Need to get the smoker out, so I can do pork shoulder, ribs, beef brisket, etc.... I use a brand of wood available at the local lumber yard from the Ozarks. Sweet woods mix of apple, pear, cherry, sugar maple, and white oak. Awsome flavor. Since we really didn't have a winter here this year, (less than 2" of snow, total), it just seems like spring is right around the corner. Most mild winter I can _*ever*_ recall.

Summer will be here before you know it!


----------



## DarkRyder

glad to hear. Hopefully this summer Tex will have his house finished and we'll all congregate there. Hopefully he'll have good enough wiring to support all our rigs.


----------



## Jayce1971

We could just rent a diesel generator?!?! And a fuel truck.... Lolz


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> We could just rent a diesel generator?!?! And a fuel truck.... Lolz


I'm pretty sure the DEA would show up


----------



## DarkRyder

as long as we dont buy a ton of fertilizer i dont think we'll have a problem lol


----------



## goodtobeking

Ill bring the fertilizer. Just to make it exciting. My uncle is certified by the state to buy large quantities. We could make some nice sized bombs and have a good old time.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. hand one to tex, quick run!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Was definately a success. My folks got me a new grill last year for B-day, and it's awsome. Ended up having about 11 people over, and there was only one steak left! Everything turned out just right. I'll be heading on the road shortly for work, and will be one of the few times this year we can all get together. Need to get the smoker out, so I can do pork shoulder, ribs, beef brisket, etc.... I use a brand of wood available at the local lumber yard from the Ozarks. Sweet woods mix of apple, pear, cherry, sugar maple, and white oak. Awsome flavor. Since we really didn't have a winter here this year, (less than 2" of snow, total), it just seems like spring is right around the corner. Most mild winter I can _*ever*_ recall.
> Summer will be here before you know it!


so what is ole Jayce cooking us up tonight?


----------



## Jayce1971

Wife says, "leftovers"!


----------



## DarkRyder

understoond, having some here tonight myself


----------



## deegon

DistrRTgen is back in action







roll on the points


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> DistrRTgen is back in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roll on the points


does it work with amd gpu's?


----------



## deegon

I don't know I don't have any


----------



## DarkRyder

best projects for ATI gpus are Moo, Milky, Prime.... in order of PPD


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> best projects for ATI gpus are Moo, Milky, Prime.... in order of PPD


Moo is back up and running 3x 6970's


----------



## DarkRyder

good man.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Howdy all! Just installed BOINC last night and I've been trying to get my accounts with the various projects all linked up to the OCN team.



How often is the list on the OP updated? Just was looking to confirm that my points are with OCN









EDIT: Woot! 300th post!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Howdy all! Just installed BOINC last night and I've been trying to get my accounts with the various projects all linked up to the OCN team.
> 
> How often is the list on the OP updated? Just was looking to confirm that my points are with OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Woot! 300th post!


The points update every 3-4 hours. The people on the team get added on the daily update which happens around 10:00 a.m. EST for boinc stats.
Click on the number of members of the team on the main boin stats page and that will take you to the individual stats. There are lots of ways to dig into the stats and look at things. Welcome to the OCN BOINC team!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Woot! Thanks magic8192!


----------



## Gill..

Still#2.......and the 6770 is entering the game.......RAC going up soon punks...........eat it....


----------



## DarkRyder

gonna hold you to that


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gonna hold you to that













































:wave2:


----------



## Ghost26

Hi all !

I switched from the Alliance Francophone to this team for more challenge !

Now computing with 2700K @ 4.5 GHz + asus GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP @ 1300 Mhz engine clock


----------



## goodtobeking

Welcome Ghost. If you like a challenge, be sure to join in our monthly BGBs. Where we all give it our all for 2 days in a friendly competition, and we even have prizes if your into that sorta thing


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> Hi all !
> I switched from the Alliance Francophone to this team for more challenge !
> Now computing with 2700K @ 4.5 GHz + asus GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP @ 1300 Mhz engine clock


Make sure to get over to the BOINC CPU/GPU WU times & points thread to enter some stats for that GTX 680. Welcome to the team!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> Hi all !
> I switched from the Alliance Francophone to this team for more challenge !
> Now computing with 2700K @ 4.5 GHz + asus GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP @ 1300 Mhz engine clock


Welcome aboard!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> Hi all !
> I switched from the Alliance Francophone to this team for more challenge !
> Now computing with 2700K @ 4.5 GHz + asus GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP @ 1300 Mhz engine clock


Welcome! Would love to hear how that 680 does on the GPU projects!


----------



## Ghost26

Well Boincstats tells me I'm doing arround 480 000 points a day on DirstrRTgen ... It's amazing ... lol ! It's about 400 000 more than my old HD4850 which was computing for [email protected]!

I don't know for other weel known projects like Milkyway or Collatz. I haven't recieved any tasks from these projets.

But I haven't been able to transfer team for FreeHAL







The website seems to be in difficulty ... Can't change my name and team


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Welcome! Would love to hear how that 680 does on the GPU projects!


What is with this 3 million points a day craziness?


----------



## Tex1954

Looks like eus105454 is burning up the points there... lot of Dirt and Moo....

Wow...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> What is with this 3 million points a day craziness?


I just checked BOINCstats and noticed that myself! I think a bunch of pending DiRT WU's must have finally been validated or something because I've never been able to put out this many points before. I'm pretty sure this is my best day ever!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Looks like eus105454 is burning up the points there... lot of Dirt and Moo....
> Wow...










I'm on FIRE!!!


----------



## dog5566

nice going 3 mill a day


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on FIRE!!!


Get off me D:


----------



## eus105454

LoL...


----------



## deegon

It's my birthday


----------



## dog5566

Happy birthday


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> It's my birthday


Happy Birthday!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on FIRE!!!


Quick someone call Tom Cruise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> It's my birthday


Happy Bday bro beans. Did you buy yourself a new 7970 for this special day?? If not, do it now while you still have an excuse!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> It's my birthday


Happy Birthday man!


----------



## Tex1954

HAPPY B-DAY Deegon!!!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Happy Bday bro beans. Did you buy yourself a new 7970 for this special day?? If not, do it now while you still have an excuse!


My birthday is still a bit over month away but I already bought a 7950 and a full cover waterblock


----------



## DarkRyder

my birthday is just 3 weeks away


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Happy Bday bro beans. Did you buy yourself a new 7970 for this special day?? If not, do it now while you still have an excuse!


guess I should brake out and do something crazy


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> It's my birthday


Happy birthday!!!!I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Ghost26

Hey guys !

I've been wondering about Collatz Conjecture and Moo! Wrapper...

With my GTX 680, I can't compute for Moo! at all. It gives me Computation Error for each task. Samething for Collatz for CUDA API.

[email protected], [email protected], and all other projects run perfectly fine.

Is it an instability bug or simply because my 680 GTX is too recent ? I doubt for instability since my GPU isn't overclocked (it's factory overclocked though, but not manually overclocked).

Thanks for your opinion !


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> Hey guys !
> I've been wondering about Collatz Conjecture and Moo! Wrapper...
> With my GTX 680, I can't compute for Moo! at all. It gives me Computation Error for each task. Samething for Collatz for CUDA API.
> [email protected], [email protected], and all other projects run perfectly fine.
> Is it an instability bug or simply because my 680 GTX is too recent ? I doubt for instability since my GPU isn't overclocked (it's factory overclocked though, but not manually overclocked).
> Thanks for your opinion !


try Primegrid, or DistrRTgen; those are the 2 better performing projects for Nvidia cards


----------



## Ghost26

Ok thanks !

I've already got 2 66 hours computing tasks from PrimeGrid ... Pretty crazy tasks !!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

might wanna try DistrRTgen


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Hi all, I just BOINC-ed.


Since I have extra laptop that most of the time idle, I resume BOINC-ing again today. So, I just BOINC-ed again.


----------



## Wheezo

W00t, the team passed the 7 billion mark yesterday, just noticed.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182










We are also producing more points than quite a few of the top teams, we are tied with Boinc Poland in tenth place for monthly production thus far.










We're doing darn well imo.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> W00t, the team passed the 7 billion mark yesterday, just noticed.
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/49e641a5ff29a9d2973868be841e9182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are also producing more points than quite a few of the top teams, we are tied with Boinc Poland in tenth place for monthly production thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're doing darn well imo.


While that is good, we've been as high as 7th for monthly production in the past. I believe we've even pulled off a 3rd place day or two


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost26*
> 
> Hey guys !
> I've been wondering about Collatz Conjecture and Moo! Wrapper...
> With my GTX 680, I can't compute for Moo! at all. It gives me Computation Error for each task. Samething for Collatz for CUDA API.
> [email protected], [email protected], and all other projects run perfectly fine.
> Is it an instability bug or simply because my 680 GTX is too recent ? I doubt for instability since my GPU isn't overclocked (it's factory overclocked though, but not manually overclocked).
> Thanks for your opinion !


I've got a EVGA 680 SC and I was getting computation errors on [email protected], disabled GPU crunching for that project and DiRT has been generating INSANE numbers.

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/431672/projectList


----------



## Ghost26

Yeah ! samething here !

I personnally like crunching for a lot of programs at the same time (I currently have 16 projects in my BOINC client), but might compute for a while only on DirstRTgen to rise up my score a bit


----------



## jrl1357

been doing seti for a couple of weeks now


----------



## goodtobeking

Good to have ya


----------



## Tex1954

Always nice to have new folks!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

an old member coming back here...

my 32 core [email protected] server has been acting up, so I decided to lend one CPU to a teammate for him to test his rig... so im down to 24 cores now.
I am going to run BOINC for a bit. I have returned to my old favorite project which is [email protected] The points for that are ok.

Is there another project that can make epic points out of a 24 core, 24GB ram system?
The CPUs run at 2.0GHz and the ram is 1333MHz
It is running ubuntu


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> an old member coming back here...
> my 32 core [email protected] server has been acting up, so I decided to lend one CPU to a teammate for him to test his rig... so im down to 24 cores now.
> I am going to run BOINC for a bit. I have returned to my old favorite project which is [email protected] The points for that are ok.
> Is there another project that can make epic points out of a 24 core, 24GB ram system?
> The CPUs run at 2.0GHz and the ram is 1333MHz
> It is running ubuntu


What kind of points did you put up on [email protected]?


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> an old member coming back here...
> my 32 core [email protected] server has been acting up, so I decided to lend one CPU to a teammate for him to test his rig... so im down to 24 cores now.
> I am going to run BOINC for a bit. I have returned to my old favorite project which is [email protected] The points for that are ok.
> *Is there another project that can make epic points out of a 24 core, 24GB ram system?*
> The CPUs run at 2.0GHz and the ram is 1333MHz
> It is running ubuntu


Hell yeah nice to have you back K. But as for the epic points from CPU, thats not going to happen. CPU projects are poor point producers. I would just select a project that interests you, there are alot of great CPU only projects


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Ill stick with [email protected] You can see the points I have put up in the past on [email protected]
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/35/user/detail/30464/charts

I can probably throw up another million...
I dont have my two hex i7 anymore though, those things could put out points @ 4.5GHz


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Ill stick with [email protected] You can see the points I have put up in the past on [email protected]
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/35/user/detail/30464/charts
> I can probably throw up another million...
> I dont have my two hex i7 anymore though, those things could put out points @ 4.5GHz


I will tell freelian that you are coming for him


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I will tell freelian that you are coming for him


He stole that #1 spot from me... I will just take back what was mine








Do I need to fire up a few more quad core i7?


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> He stole that #1 spot from me... I will just take back what was mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to fire up a few more quad core i7?










Fire it up! Fire it up!


----------



## DarkRyder

just got my server back online. asus and intel sure are on the ball these days. from dead, to rma, to back installed and running in 1 week exactly. dang they are good.


----------



## R.D.BID

Here at OCN you almost never come across a good RMA story. Glad that worked out well and you're up and running again.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> He stole that #1 spot from me... I will just take back what was mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to fire up a few more quad core i7?


He is pretty far in front of you, but I think you have the power to catch him


----------



## magic8192

I have 2 motherboards that I need to RMA right now, they aren't dead, but need fixing. One has a bad real time clock(ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3) and randomly sets the time. I have a task that runs every 5 minutes to set the time. The other has a PCIE slot that went bad (Asus P8P67 Pro). I just don't use that slot for now.


----------



## willistech

I'm back finally. Just reinstalled BOINC again today. I don't frequent the forums as much any more, but I'll be working on [email protected], [email protected], and Moo! Wrapper occasionally. Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have 2 motherboards that I need to RMA right now, they aren't dead, but need fixing. One has a bad real time clock(ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3) and randomly sets the time. I have a task that runs every 5 minutes to set the time. The other has a PCIE slot that went bad (Asus P8P67 Pro). I just don't use that slot for now.


my server has a P8P67 Pro rev 3.1 in it now. just rma'd a P8p67 Pro rev 3.0


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> my server has a P8P67 Pro rev 3.1 in it now. just rma'd a P8p67 Pro rev 3.0


I just checked and mine is a rev 3.0. I will probably get a rev 3.1 back if I RMA it?


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech*
> 
> I'm back finally. Just reinstalled BOINC again today. I don't frequent the forums as much any more, but I'll be working on [email protected], [email protected], and Moo! Wrapper occasionally. Hope everyone is doing well


Nice to have you back and crunching!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just got my server back online. asus and intel sure are on the ball these days. from dead, to rma, to back installed and running in 1 week exactly. dang they are good.


Glad you are back up and running Dark!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Glad you are back up and running Dark!


thanks man, i am too. this past week has see me putting up my lowest boinc numbers in a year prolly. glad to get back up and running.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Is anyone here in need of a cheap motherboard/cpu/ram setup that they can run 2 GPUs off of?
I have a board with CPU and RAM in it that has been sitting on my shelf for probably the past year...
It is an ABIT AG8-V board, Pentium 4 630, and 2GB of DDR ram. This system will run windows 7 just fine, and can easily run one or even two AMD cards for BOINC just fine. (I cut open one of the pci-e 1x slots so that a full sized card can fit in)

Anyway, I am looking at getting rid of the shelf that it was sitting on, and would love to see it go to use for starting up an additional BOINC rig, so if anyone in US48 needs this board to get some more cards going, I can get it sent out for just the cost of shipping (around $10).... let me know


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Is anyone here in need of a cheap motherboard/cpu/ram setup that they can run 2 GPUs off of?
> I have a board with CPU and RAM in it that has been sitting on my shelf for probably the past year...
> It is an ABIT AG8-V board, Pentium 4 630, and 2GB of DDR ram. This system will run windows 7 just fine, and can easily run one or even two AMD cards for BOINC just fine. (I cut open one of the pci-e 1x slots so that a full sized card can fit in)
> Anyway, I am looking at getting rid of the shelf that it was sitting on, and would love to see it go to use for starting up an additional BOINC rig, so if anyone in US48 needs this board to get some more cards going, I can get it sent out for just the cost of shipping (around $10).... let me know


Why don't you offer it up as a BGB event prize?


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Back up and BOINCing away! Got my headless dual xeon server setup for boinc finally.



Thing is far too loud and hot for 24/7 run times however


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Back up and BOINCing away! Got my headless dual xeon server setup for boinc finally.
> Thing is far too loud and hot for 24/7 run times however


Welcome back. Interested to see how those BOINC


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Back up and BOINCing away! Got my headless dual xeon server setup for boinc finally.
> 
> Thing is far too loud and hot for 24/7 run times however


Nice to see you back up and running Fir3Chi3f!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Welcome back. Interested to see how those BOINC


Good to be!

Both folding and boinc were giving me problems running and I got folding working first. So I ran it for the day just to be sure everything was kosher and it kept pace with my 920 @3.8Ghz with PPD. Which I guess is fitting, considering the Xeons and the 920 are both at 2.66Ghz stock and 8 threads, but the Xeons actually have cores backing each thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1281749/folding-errors-with-new-server-solved

We'll see of course








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Nice to see you back up and running Fir3Chi3f!


Been too long my friend, I have nasty things to say about our landlord right now that have been keeping me from boincing.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Why don't you offer it up as a BGB event prize?


Because the winner may not necessarily need it, but many would accept the prize anyway.


----------



## Anubis8549

I just started BOINC for the first time ever. I am running my gaming rig for it for now..... AMD 1090T ATI 6870 and 16 gigs of ram every day all day..... I figure I have to work why not my rig too? Though I am not sure I know how well or poor I am doing? lol







I am currently running [email protected] and Primaboinca as my projects any suggestions would be most helpful? Name on the team: Sean


----------



## magic8192

Is this you?
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2562/projectList


----------



## willistech

You guys must be slacking. I thought it was going to take me a month to get back on the first page. I'll see you guys there next week easy


----------



## tjr2121

Just broke 25mm running MooWrapper. I guess I work on Milky Way now.


----------



## Snyderman34

Set up and BOINCing away! Decided to do MilkyWay and Rosetta for now


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Just broke 25mm running MooWrapper. I guess I work on Milky Way now.


post this in the http://www.overclock.net/t/1054965/team-special-recognition-last-updated-11-07-11
so we can add it to the records


----------



## DarkRyder

just added the latest stable boinc releases, and the newest beta's on my website. http://www.darkryder.com
just in case anyone needs them.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Best one yet!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Best one yet!


Nice! Happy Birthday!


----------



## DarkRyder

gettin old there chief?


----------



## gamer11200

Happy Birthday *Fir3Chi3f*!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Nice! Happy Birthday!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Happy Birthday *Fir3Chi3f*!


Aww thanks you two!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> gettin old there chief?


----------



## R.D.BID

Happy b-day Fir3Chi3f!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Happy b-day Fir3Chi3f!


Thanks Bid!

And that would be the last birthday wish that happens on my birthday! Twas a good one I think.


----------



## DarkRyder

anyone that has a 79xx amd card having trouble getting work from Dirt ?


----------



## DarkRyder

this is all i get
10/5/2012 10:15:22 PM | DistrRTgen | No tasks are available for Distributed Rainbow Table Generator (distrrtgen)


----------



## eus105454

Try suspending any other projects that are running and then updating with just DiRT active...sometimes that works for me.


----------



## DigitalSavior

Just tried, didn't get anything.


----------



## DarkRyder

must be out of wus for ati cards then


----------



## mm67

I just checked and I am getting new tasks for 7950 just fine.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> must be out of wus for ati cards then


LOL sorry about that dude


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> LOL sorry about that dude


mmm, got some now! its on like donkey kong deegon! lol


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> LOL sorry about that dude


I was gonna say... At least we know who the culprit is XD. You got like 5-6 million ppd for just DiRT... thats insane... lol.


----------



## kizwan

Running BOINC on my macbook (not really a macbook







). Scheduled running between 3 am - 12 pm.



One of my BOINC computer (Asus A42JV) already kaput unfortunately.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Running BOINC on my macbook (not really a macbook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Scheduled running between 3 am - 12 pm.
> One of my BOINC computer (Asus A42JV) already kaput unfortunately.


Tell me a little more about this macbook that is not really a macbook? Does this machine have 8 cores?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Tell me a little more about this macbook that is not really a macbook? Does this machine have 8 cores?


It is a Dell Studio notebook. It has a first gen Intel i7 quad-core processor.


----------



## DarkRyder

samsung is pretty much gone it seems. got a drive today that says samsung, but it also says hdd mfg by seagate. its also called a barracuda drive.


----------



## DarkRyder

guys its time that i pass on the 5850s i got from gill. they have more than outlived their lifespan, and are still going strong. i acquired them from gill in non-working order. one had a burned up fan, and the other was missing the i/o plate (and it still is missing, works fine tho). i combined the 2 to make one functioning card. tested both and they both worked functionally, so i made a fan for the 2nd card since the replacement fans for them are no longer sold. after a period of time the original fan died as well, so i had to mod it and make a 80mm fan work on it as well. lots of hot glue on that one lol, but it works. they might look ugly, but i assure you they both are in working condition. not looking to make a profit, just wanting to keep them in the OCN Boinc family. if you are interested, you can have them both for $100. PM me if you have any questions.
-1 of them needs the memory down-clocked to be stable, otherwise they are both good for 900mhz on the core w/ stock voltage. i run both cards memory at 900mhz or below to keep temps cool and increase stability.
here is a link to pics of the cards
http://imgur.com/a/HlwII


----------



## magic8192

Do we get the $5 BOINC discount


----------



## DarkRyder

there is a bigger discount already on them lol


----------



## DarkRyder

anyone on here have CS:GO that wants to play?


----------



## Punjab

Just joined!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> Just joined!


Excellent! Glad to have you on board!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> Just joined!


Just joined "US" (OCN Boinc Team) I suppose if what you refer to...I hope..

Welcome aboard!


----------



## granno21

Finally past the 50 million mark!

The second 25 million took a lot longer to reach since I had to run my single 6870 intermittently due the high electricity costs in Japan now


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Just joined "US" (OCN Boinc Team) I suppose if what you refer to...I hope..
> Welcome aboard!


Yes, the ocn boinc team! Thanks!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Finally past the 50 million mark!
> The second 25 million took a lot longer to reach since I had to run my single 6870 intermittently due the high electricity costs in Japan now


Congrats granno!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

kinda sad boxing up video cards once you sold them.







its like you're sending your loved ones away to stay in a new home :'(

time to spread out my remaining workers so everything is more even now.


----------



## goodtobeking

Or just get some new 7970s or a titan to replace them lol


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> kinda sad boxing up video cards once you sold them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like you're sending your loved ones away to stay in a new home :'(
> 
> time to spread out my remaining workers so everything is more even now.


What happened to DarkRyders PC Parts Emporium?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> kinda sad boxing up video cards once you sold them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like you're sending your loved ones away to stay in a new home :'(
> 
> time to spread out my remaining workers so everything is more even now.


I know that feel on CPU's. I end up frying my GPU's, but i do sell a lot of CPU's.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> kinda sad boxing up video cards once you sold them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like you're sending your loved ones away to stay in a new home :'(
> 
> time to spread out my remaining workers so everything is more even now.


I know that feel. Late last year, I began to disassemble my Pentium 4 rig. I've had it since 2004. Parted it out and sold each part on Kijiji. Everytime I had to let go of something, I felt empty. The worst one was selling the Motherboard/CPU/Ram/Heatsink together. I hope it went to a good home and not a smashing frenzy


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I know that feel. Late last year, I began to disassemble my Pentium 4 rig. I've had it since 2004. Parted it out and sold each part on Kijiji. Everytime I had to let go of something, I felt empty. The worst one was selling the Motherboard/CPU/Ram/Heatsink together. I hope it went to a good home and not a smashing frenzy


or this


----------



## deegon

Lost an OS drive last night








but luckily it still under warranty








so it goes back on Friday, and i mite be able to run the computer a gain in about 2 or 3 days


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Lost an OS drive last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but luckily it still under warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it goes back on Friday, and i mite be able to run the computer a gain in about 2 or 3 days


I lost a Kingston V100 64G SSD on my main system... happily, they RMA it and send me new one..


----------



## Finrond

Team Approaching Top 20 in Fight Malaria:


----------



## Compaddict

WOW! I need 21 million points to even get on the board?









This might take a few days ...


----------



## deegon

Mean Beans








My rig is back on line, found a dirty old 500GB HDD (neither dirty nor old) and now with Raid1 at least I have some redundancy








but it did take 17 months to fail, and when that one gets back at least I'll have a spare


----------



## goodtobeking

Glad to hear you are back up and running. Plenty of time to get it tweaked and stable for the Pentathlon


----------



## Compaddict

Woohoo!









I made the first page (#91) in 12 days.









Now I can sell my stuff.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the first page (#91) in 12 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can sell my stuff.


Why slow down at 91, you have one of the top 10 RACs on the team


----------



## deegon

100 Million in GPUGRID 30-04-2013


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compaddict*
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the first page (#91) in 12 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can sell my stuff.


Aaaaaa I think your a natural at this you could be #1


----------



## Compaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Why slow down at 91, you have one of the top 10 RACs on the team


I need time to revamp my arsenal (Upgrade) and get back down to 2 rigs. My power bill this time is going to be interesting.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Aaaaaa I think your a natural at this you could be #1


I think #1 is a totally different level.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 100 Million in GPUGRID 30-04-2013


Wrong thread








Tex will frown and wave his finger at me lol


----------



## Tex1954

LOL!


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, nice!


----------



## deegon

Another case of Spam Be Gone











Spam is bad M'Kay


----------

